# COMCTL32.dll Error on Startup; No Safe Mode, Repair or Restore



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

All signs point to a pretty nasty infection that somehow edited my registry.

As stated, Trying to boot in safe mode gets me the BSOD. Trying to Repair results in a 'Cannot Repair' message. Trying to Restore from a Restore Point gives me a similar error.

When I try to start it normally, I get this error:

_"The program can't start because COMCTL32.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."_

*I do, however, have a laptop and an internal hard drive dock*. I've docked it, ran Avast and Malwarebytes and got a few hits, but nothing that helped with the startup problem (After 2 days Avast was STILL searching, as a hard drive connected via USB is pretty freakin' slow), so I ended up ending that one prematurely.

I also ran Windows "Official" Malicious Software Removal Tool, and strangely it automatically restarted my computer about 4 hours in both times I ran it.

*Unfortunately, reformatting is strongly undesirable*

I tried finding a tool that could rebuild/repair/clean the registry, but it seems most programs do the local registry, not a secondary registry on another drive.

Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello and welcome to Tech Support Guy. I am sorry that you are having troubles with your computer and will try my best to help you. I know that being infected is very frustrating, but I will be here to help you through the whole process of cleaning. Removing malware can be difficult and complicated and will most likely take many steps, so please stick with me until I have declared your computer clean. I always recommend printing my instructions before following them in case you cannot keep this webpage open. Please be sure to alway follow all steps exactly as they are written and let me know what happens each time. Stop and ask if something unexpected happens or if you are unsure of how to proceed.

Please respect my volunteered time and stay with me until I declare your computer clean. If you are going to be delayed for a while, please let me know.

Can you tell me what OS you have (XP, Vista, 7) and whether it is 32-bit or 64-bit, and we can go from there.


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

It is Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

Please download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool x64* and save it to a flash drive.

Plug the flashdrive into the infected PC.

Enter *System Recovery Options*.

*To enter System Recovery Options from the Advanced Boot Options:*

Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the* F8* key until Advanced Boot Options appears.
Use the arrow keys to select the *Repair your computer* menu item.
Select *English* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*.
Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account an click *Next*.

*On the System Recovery Options menu you will get the following options:*


*Startup Repair
System Restore
Windows Complete PC Restore
Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool
Command Prompt*

Select *Command Prompt*
In the command window type in *notepad* and press *Enter*.
The notepad opens. Under File menu select *Open*.
Select "Computer" and find your flash drive letter and close the notepad.
In the command window type *e:\frst64.exe* and press *Enter*
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive.
The tool will start to run.










When the tool opens click Yes to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (FRST.txt) on the flash drive. Please copy and paste it to your reply.


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST.txt) (x64) Version: 14-08-2013 01
Ran by SYSTEM on 15-08-2013 23:41:37
Running from E:\
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64) OS Language: English(US)
Internet Explorer Version 10
Boot Mode: Recovery

The current controlset is ControlSet001
*ATTENTION!:=====> FRST is updated to run from normal or Safe mode to produce a full FRST.txt log and an extra Addition.txt log.*

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ==================

HKLM\...\Run: [RtHDVCpl] - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe [10134560 2010-03-17] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe [446392 2012-04-04] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [EvtMgr6] - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe [2419512 2012-11-04] (Logitech, Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [IntelliType Pro] - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center\itype.exe [1464944 2012-11-02] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKLM\...\Run: [IntelliPoint] - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center\ipoint.exe [2076272 2012-11-02] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKLM\...\RunOnce: [*Restore] - C:\Windows\system32\rstrui.exe /RUNONCE [296960 2010-11-20] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (cleanup)] - rundll32.exe "C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\cleanup.dll",ProcessCleanupScript [1127496 2013-04-04] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
Winlogon\Notify\LBTWlgn: c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll (Logitech, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Six Engine] - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\EPU\EPU.exe [5309056 2010-03-16] (
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [BCU] - C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCU.exe [411864 2010-03-05] (DeviceVM, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [NUSB3MON] - C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe [106496 2010-01-22] (NEC Electronics Corporation)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [APSDaemon] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe [59280 2012-11-28] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [QFan Help] - C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\QFan4\FanHelp.exe [888960 2010-03-25] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [TurboV EVO] - C:\Program Files\ASUS\TurboV EVO\TurboV_EVO.exe [9919104 2010-04-22] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Windstream Service Agent.exe] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windstream\Service Agent\Windstream Service Agent.exe [10204472 2011-10-13] (Windstream)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [DiagnosticTools.exe] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windstream\Diagnostic Tools\DiagnosticTools.exe [2037048 2011-04-25] (Windstream)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [avast] - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe [4297136 2012-10-30] (AVAST Software)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe [1073312 2012-03-09] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [TkBellExe] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe [296096 2012-09-09] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] - C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [152544 2012-12-12] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Adobe ARM] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [958576 2013-04-04] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKU\Travis\...\Run: [NCsoft] - [x]
HKU\Travis\...\Run: [DisplayFusion] - C:\Program Files (x86)\DisplayFusion\DisplayFusion.exe [2456992 2011-10-02] (Binary Fortress Software)
HKU\Travis\...\Run: [Web Video Downloader] - C:\Program Files (x86)\SourceTec\Sothink Web Video Downloader Stand-alone\VideoDownloader.exe [2949120 2007-12-13] (SourceTec Software Co., LTD)
HKU\Travis\...\Run: [AdobeBridge] - [x]
HKU\Travis\...\Run: [Spotify Web Helper] - C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe [1104384 2013-07-10] (Spotify Ltd)
HKU\Travis\...\Run: [Spotify] - C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe [4640768 2013-07-10] (Spotify Ltd)
HKU\Travis\...\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_11_7_700_224_Plugin.exe [814472 2013-06-12] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Startup: C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.3.lnk
ShortcutTarget: OpenOffice.org 3.3.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe ()

==================== Services (Whitelisted) =================

S2 AsSysCtrlService; C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.02\AsSysCtrlService.exe [96896 2009-12-28] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
S2 avast! Antivirus; C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe [44808 2012-10-30] (AVAST Software)
S2 DvmMDES; C:\ASUS.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe [319488 2009-10-16] (DeviceVM, Inc.)
S2 FastFreeConverterUpdt; C:\Program Files (x86)\Fast Free Converter\FastFreeConverterUpdt.exe [687104 2012-11-26] ()
S2 HsdService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Windstream\Diagnostic Tools\HsdService.exe [1393976 2011-04-25] (Windstream)
S2 McciCMService64; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe [517632 2011-07-05] (Alcatel-Lucent)
S3 npggsvc; C:\Windows\SysWow64\GameMon.des [4204272 2012-08-27] (INCA Internet Co., Ltd.)
S2 ServicepointService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Windstream\Service Agent\ServicepointService.exe [10315064 2011-10-13] (Radialpoint SafeCare Inc.)
S2 TVersityMediaServer; C:\ProgramData\TVersity\Media Server\MediaServer.exe [5279528 2012-08-10] ()

==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ====================

S3 Apowersoft_AudioDevice; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Apowersoft_AudioDevice.sys [31968 2012-10-08] (Wondershare)
S1 AsIO; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys [13440 2010-04-22] ()
S1 AsIO; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys [13440 2010-04-22] ()
S1 AsUpIO; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsUpIO.sys [13368 2009-07-05] ()
S1 AsUpIO; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsUpIO.sys [13368 2009-07-05] ()
S2 aswMonFlt; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [71600 2012-10-30] (AVAST Software)
S1 aswRdr; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys [54072 2012-10-15] (AVAST Software)
S1 aswSnx; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswSnx.sys [984144 2012-10-30] (AVAST Software)
S1 aswSP; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswSP.sys [370288 2012-10-30] (AVAST Software)
S1 aswTdi; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswTdi.sys [59728 2012-10-30] (AVAST Software)
S3 MTsensor; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys [15416 2009-07-15] ()
S3 sscdserd; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\sscdserd.sys [141384 2010-11-10] (MCCI Corporation)
S3 EagleX64; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\EagleX64.sys [x]
S3 SSNDIS5a64; System32\Drivers\SSNDIS5a64.sys [x]

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========

2013-08-13 17:44 - 2013-08-13 17:44 - 00003232 ____N C:\bootsqm.dat
2013-08-13 17:43 - 2013-08-13 17:43 - 00000000 __SHD C:\found.002
2013-08-11 19:49 - 2013-08-12 01:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\99beb1421d563787100c
2013-08-11 19:28 - 2013-08-11 19:28 - 00000000 __SHD C:\found.001
2013-08-11 07:10 - 2013-08-11 19:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\315cf36e4d19bd4ad901
2013-08-11 02:36 - 2013-08-11 02:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\ca8fa12d44dea2b66ea895
2013-08-10 18:21 - 2013-08-10 18:21 - 00000000 ___HD C:\$AVG
2013-08-08 16:45 - 2013-08-08 16:45 - 00000000 __SHD C:\found.000
2013-08-08 15:39 - 2013-08-08 15:39 - 00292340 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Jackass.Collection.torrent
2013-08-08 15:38 - 2013-08-08 16:28 - 586128970 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Desktop\Bams.World.Domination.720p.HDTV.x264-aAF.mkv
2013-08-06 17:56 - 2013-08-06 17:56 - 00256397 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]anime.works.hellsing.eps.01.13.complete.torrent
2013-08-06 17:56 - 2013-08-06 17:56 - 00021714 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]daman.hellsing.ultimate.01.08.720p.dual.audio.torrent
2013-08-06 17:55 - 2013-08-06 17:56 - 00013717 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]hellsing.ultimate.ova.1.4.english.dubbed.dvdrip.soagg.torrent
2013-08-05 19:03 - 2013-08-05 19:03 - 00033255 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\cops Season 19.torrent
2013-08-05 18:44 - 2013-08-05 18:44 - 00036901 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\cops Season 20.torrent
2013-08-05 18:43 - 2013-08-05 18:43 - 00032932 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Cops - Season 22.torrent
2013-08-05 18:40 - 2013-08-05 18:41 - 00018107 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Cops Season 1 of 18.torrent
2013-08-05 03:31 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-08-05 03:31 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-08-05 03:29 - 2013-08-05 03:30 - 13078152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Silverlight_x64.exe
2013-08-04 16:49 - 2013-08-04 16:49 - 00013260 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\86B9103521696A8103A3EBE7528704AB93D46A12.torrent
2013-08-04 16:33 - 2013-08-04 16:33 - 00004488 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Nitro.Circus.Live.S02E01.DSR.x264-YesTV.torrent
2013-08-04 15:51 - 2013-08-04 15:51 - 00570659 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]onion.news.network.s02.720p.hdtv.x264.torrent
2013-08-04 14:10 - 2013-08-04 14:10 - 00079606 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]parks.and.recreation.season.5.x264.luke1382.torrent
2013-08-04 14:09 - 2013-08-04 14:09 - 00274646 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Onion News Network 2011 Complete S01 and S02 plus Pilot (episode 1).torrent
2013-08-04 14:08 - 2013-08-04 14:08 - 00014246 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e08.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:08 - 2013-08-04 14:08 - 00004569 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Nitro.Circus.Live.S02E02.DSR.x264-YesTV.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:08 - 00014725 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e07.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00015626 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e05.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00015486 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e03.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00014385 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e04.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00004698 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e06.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:06 - 2013-08-04 14:06 - 00014107 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e01.dsr.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 14:05 - 2013-08-04 14:05 - 00068879 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Nitro.Circus.S01-S02.DVDRip-DSR.XviD-FFNDVD-DVSKY-CHGRP.torrent
2013-08-04 13:58 - 2013-08-04 13:58 - 00024154 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Modern.Family.S04.HDTV.x264-TBy.torrent
2013-08-04 13:52 - 2013-08-04 13:52 - 00269141 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Married.With.Children.Seasons.1.to.11.torrent
2013-08-04 13:50 - 2013-08-04 13:50 - 00020467 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]mad.men.the.complete.season.6.proper.ep1.2.torrent
2013-08-04 13:47 - 2013-08-04 13:47 - 00014268 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Your Real Best Friend.avi.torrent
2013-08-04 13:44 - 2013-08-04 13:44 - 00064884 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]kablam.random.episodes.old.nickelodeon.cartoon.torrent
2013-08-04 13:37 - 2013-08-04 13:37 - 00046125 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Johnny.Bravo.COMPLETE.TVRip.XviD.NO.ADS-IPT.torrent
2013-08-04 13:36 - 2013-08-04 13:37 - 00008311 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Johnny.Bravo.S03.TVRip.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-08-04 13:36 - 2013-08-04 13:36 - 00006541 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Johnny.Bravo.S04.TVRip.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-08-04 13:35 - 2013-08-04 13:35 - 00101070 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]johnny.bravo.complete.series.all.4.seasons.all.episodes.dxo.torrent
2013-08-04 13:32 - 2013-08-04 13:32 - 00042762 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\It's.Always.Sunny.in.Philadelphia.S07.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-EbP.torrent
2013-08-04 13:32 - 2013-08-04 13:32 - 00023618 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Season 8 HDTV - 720p x264 AC3 MKV [No RARs] -NuMbErTw0.torrent
2013-08-04 05:38 - 2013-08-04 05:38 - 00045510 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e11.real.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-08-04 05:37 - 2013-08-04 05:37 - 00014798 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e07.matts.massacre.real.hdtv.xvid.mom.torrent
2013-08-04 05:37 - 2013-08-04 05:37 - 00014766 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e05.camp.roloff.real.hdtv.xvid.moment.torrent
2013-08-04 05:36 - 2013-08-04 05:36 - 00015360 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e04.hdtv.xvid.sys.torrent
2013-08-04 05:36 - 2013-08-04 05:36 - 00014773 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e02.everything.must.go.real.hdtv.xvid.torrent
2013-08-04 05:31 - 2013-08-04 05:31 - 00015495 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s04e08.ws.dsr.xvid.sys.torrent
2013-08-04 05:31 - 2013-08-04 05:31 - 00014808 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e01.little.pain.little.gain.real.hdtv.torrent
2013-08-04 05:26 - 2013-08-04 05:26 - 00020228 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e05.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:26 - 2013-08-04 05:26 - 00019355 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e06.safety.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00019688 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e03.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00019188 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e04.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00016309 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e02.turn.this.big.mama.on.x264.vltrz.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00014769 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e01.mo.butter.mo.better.x264.vltrz.torrent
2013-08-04 05:24 - 2013-08-04 05:24 - 00029091 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e14.a.very.boo.christmas.hdtv.x264.rkstr.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:23 - 2013-08-04 05:23 - 00030195 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e13.you.dont.know.boo.hdtv.x264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:22 - 2013-08-04 05:22 - 00034749 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e10.it.is.what.it.is.hdtvx264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:22 - 2013-08-04 05:22 - 00029148 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e12.a.very.boo.thanksgiving.hdtv.x264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:22 - 2013-08-04 05:22 - 00029068 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e11.a.very.boo.halloween.hdtv.x264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:21 - 2013-08-04 05:21 - 00041611 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e09.ah.choo.hdtvx264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:21 - 2013-08-04 05:21 - 00014605 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e07.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-08-04 05:21 - 2013-08-04 05:21 - 00014406 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e08.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-08-04 05:18 - 2013-08-04 05:18 - 00029383 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e05.hdtv.x264.crimson.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:18 - 2013-08-04 05:18 - 00018628 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e06.hdtv.x264.killers.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:18 - 2013-08-04 05:18 - 00014066 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e04.hdtv.x264.crimson.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:17 - 2013-08-04 05:17 - 00032214 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e01.02.webrip.torrent
2013-08-04 05:17 - 2013-08-04 05:17 - 00014483 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e03.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-08-03 16:02 - 2013-08-03 16:02 - 00019745 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]oblivion.2013.1080p.brrip.x264.yify.torrent
2013-08-03 04:58 - 2013-08-03 04:58 - 00003330 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-3612459579-3889235606-2517046939-1000
2013-08-03 04:58 - 2013-08-03 04:58 - 00003198 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-3612459579-3889235606-2517046939-1000
2013-07-31 18:00 - 2013-07-31 18:01 - 00089220 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Step.By.Step.S02.DVDRip.DSR.XviD-[FiRE](1).torrent
2013-07-31 17:59 - 2013-07-31 18:00 - 00418820 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Step By Step Season 1.torrent
2013-07-31 17:56 - 2013-07-31 17:57 - 00012126 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]step.by.step.torrent
2013-07-31 16:51 - 2013-07-31 16:51 - 00245491 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Hoarders S01-S05COMPLETE-S06 INCOMPLETE MIXGRP(1).torrent
2013-07-31 16:48 - 2013-07-31 16:48 - 00063514 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Goof Troop Complete Series.torrent
2013-07-31 16:41 - 2013-07-31 16:42 - 00014501 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]freakshow.s01e08.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-31 16:39 - 2013-07-31 16:39 - 00215947 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Family Guy S01-S11.torrent
2013-07-31 16:38 - 2013-07-31 16:38 - 00013047 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Family Guy Season 11 2011 DVDRiPs XviD - VISUALiSE.torrent
2013-07-31 16:36 - 2013-07-31 16:37 - 00017331 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.complete.season.11.480p.bzingaz.torrent
2013-07-31 16:36 - 2013-07-31 16:36 - 00028639 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.season.11.complete.720p.hd.carg.torrent
2013-07-31 16:36 - 2013-07-31 16:36 - 00018877 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.the.complete.season.10.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-31 16:35 - 2013-07-31 16:35 - 00021424 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.the.complete.season.9.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-31 16:16 - 2013-07-31 16:16 - 00077732 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dexters.laboratory.lab.seasons.1.4.justice.friends.dial.m.for.monkey.cartoon.network.torrent
2013-07-31 16:16 - 2013-07-31 16:16 - 00035784 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dexters.laboratory.ego.trip.avi.torrent
2013-07-31 15:51 - 2013-07-31 15:51 - 00056102 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Andrew Jenks, Room 335.avi(1).torrent
2013-07-31 15:50 - 2013-07-31 15:50 - 00056102 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Andrew Jenks, Room 335.avi.torrent
2013-07-31 15:17 - 2013-07-31 15:17 - 00017087 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob and Big - Complete Season 1-3 DVDRip XviD NoRAR.torrent
2013-07-31 15:16 - 2013-07-31 15:17 - 00034274 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob and Big All Seasons DvDRips(1).torrent
2013-07-31 15:04 - 2013-07-31 15:04 - 00016219 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s04e02.pdtv.xvid.g4l.torrent
2013-07-31 15:01 - 2013-07-31 15:01 - 00028501 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e15.the.set.up.hdtv.xvid.krs.avi(1).torrent
2013-07-31 15:01 - 2013-07-31 15:01 - 00014671 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e17.buddha.s.delight.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-31 15:00 - 2013-07-31 15:00 - 00028480 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S06E14.Friends.and.Neighbors.HDTV.XviD-KRS.4946827.TPB.torrent
2013-07-31 14:59 - 2013-07-31 14:59 - 00028543 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e14.friends.and.neighbors.hdtv.xvid.krs.torrent
2013-07-31 14:59 - 2013-07-31 14:59 - 00028450 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S06E13.Bounty.Boot.Camp.HDTV.XviD-KRS.avi.4932310.TPB.torrent
2013-07-31 14:59 - 2013-07-31 14:59 - 00016384 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e12.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-31 14:58 - 2013-07-31 14:58 - 00014500 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e07.practice.makes.perfect.torrent
2013-07-31 14:56 - 2013-07-31 14:56 - 00014609 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e04.no.fly.zone.torrent
2013-07-31 14:54 - 2013-07-31 14:54 - 00030877 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e01.hdtv.xvid.w4f.torrent
2013-07-30 18:23 - 2013-07-30 18:23 - 00012883 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Cartoon.Planet.Ep01-20.TVRip.x264-Atomsk.torrent
2013-07-30 17:15 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Local\ExtractNow
2013-07-30 17:15 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\File Type Helper
2013-07-30 17:15 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Fast Free Converter
2013-07-30 17:15 - 2013-07-30 17:15 - 00001035 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Desktop\ExtractNow.lnk
2013-07-30 17:14 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\ExtractNow
2013-07-30 17:13 - 2013-07-30 17:14 - 01843584 _____ (Nathan Moinvaziri) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\extractnow.exe
2013-07-30 16:42 - 2013-07-30 16:42 - 00008818 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E15.HDTV.XviD-AFG.torrent
2013-07-30 16:41 - 2013-07-30 16:41 - 00050713 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e15.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum(1).torrent
2013-07-30 16:41 - 2013-07-30 16:41 - 00034631 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E15.HDTV.XviD-AFG.7141230.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 16:25 - 2013-07-30 16:25 - 00056959 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-30 16:25 - 2013-07-30 16:25 - 00004997 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E16.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 16:24 - 2013-07-30 16:24 - 00016704 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.hdtv.x264.momentum(1).torrent
2013-07-30 16:24 - 2013-07-30 16:24 - 00013493 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-30 16:24 - 2013-07-30 16:24 - 00013447 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E16.480p.HDTV.x264-mSD.7142025.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:59 - 2013-07-30 14:59 - 00054488 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E28.720p.HDTV.x264-DUKES.7366030.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:47 - 2013-07-30 14:47 - 00028474 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E26-E27.HDTV.x264-KILLERS.7344638.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:45 - 2013-07-30 14:45 - 00054534 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e28.720p.hdtv.x264.dukes.torrent
2013-07-30 14:45 - 2013-07-30 14:45 - 00003866 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E29.480p.HDTV.x264-mSD.torrent
2013-07-30 14:44 - 2013-07-30 14:44 - 00028520 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e26.e27.hdtv.x264.killers.torrent
2013-07-30 14:44 - 2013-07-30 14:44 - 00023985 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e26.e27.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-30 14:24 - 2013-07-30 14:24 - 00017608 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E21.HDTV.XviD-AFG.7217367.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:02 - 2013-07-30 14:02 - 00017717 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e20.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-30 14:02 - 2013-07-30 14:02 - 00017654 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e21.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-30 14:00 - 2013-07-30 14:00 - 00050713 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e15.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-30 14:00 - 2013-07-30 14:00 - 00018625 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e17.a.house.divided.torrent
2013-07-30 13:59 - 2013-07-30 13:59 - 00010092 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E11-E12.A.Family.Affair.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 13:58 - 2013-07-30 13:58 - 00005364 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E09.Picture.This.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 13:57 - 2013-07-30 13:57 - 00026828 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E11-E12.A.Family.Affair.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 13:56 - 2013-07-30 13:56 - 00049608 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E13.Training.Day.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTU.7122152.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 13:54 - 2013-07-30 13:54 - 00014770 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e09.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:59 - 2013-07-29 15:59 - 00016704 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-29 15:59 - 2013-07-29 15:59 - 00011313 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e19.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00029618 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e07.e08.tears.for.fears.hdtv.xvid.momen.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00028555 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e11.all.in.the.family.pdtv.xvid.krs.krs.group.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014814 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e19.stip.search.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014738 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e18.three.s.company.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014642 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e20.secret.places.hdtv.cac.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014122 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e14.cutting.the.apron.strings.hdtv.x264.torrent
2013-07-29 15:57 - 2013-07-29 15:57 - 00035708 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e24.e25.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-29 15:57 - 2013-07-29 15:57 - 00028802 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e03.e04.proper.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:57 - 2013-07-29 15:57 - 00017714 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e22.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-29 15:56 - 2013-07-29 15:56 - 00029836 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e05.e06.greed.is.good.hdtv.xvid.momentu.torrent
2013-07-29 15:56 - 2013-07-29 15:56 - 00028503 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e10.episode.132.pdtv.xvid.krs.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:56 - 2013-07-29 15:56 - 00028501 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e15.the.set.up.hdtv.xvid.krs.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:55 - 2013-07-29 15:55 - 00029253 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e01.e02.proper.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:54 - 2013-07-29 15:54 - 00016068 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e10.tag.youre.it.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-29 15:54 - 2013-07-29 15:54 - 00013358 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e23.hdtv.x264.dukes.stv.torrent
2013-07-29 15:43 - 2013-07-29 15:43 - 00242813 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dirty.Jobs.S01-05.IPT.torrent
2013-07-29 15:42 - 2013-07-29 15:42 - 00033394 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Da.Ali.G.Show.S01.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-BOOYAKASHA.torrent
2013-07-29 15:40 - 2013-07-29 15:40 - 00041234 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]community.season.4.x264.luke1382(1).torrent
2013-07-29 15:39 - 2013-07-29 15:39 - 00007028 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]comic.book.men.s02e16.hdtv.x264.bajskorv.eztv.torrent
2013-07-29 15:34 - 2013-07-29 15:34 - 00022325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Between Two Ferns with Zack Galifianakis.torrent
2013-07-29 15:33 - 2013-07-29 15:33 - 00015988 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e12.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:33 - 2013-07-29 15:33 - 00011725 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e13.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00018732 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e08.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00018395 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e10.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00015768 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e11.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00013552 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e09.hdwebrip.beechyboy.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00012455 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e11.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-29 15:31 - 2013-07-29 15:31 - 00014812 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e07.flying.ton.creeping.allen.dsr.xvid.ny2.torrent
2013-07-29 15:22 - 2013-07-29 15:22 - 00043286 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]rob.and.big.complete.series.torrent
2013-07-29 15:18 - 2013-07-29 15:18 - 00034274 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob and Big All Seasons DvDRips.torrent
2013-07-29 14:10 - 2013-07-29 14:10 - 00052040 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Auction Hunters S01 EP01-EP08 and S02 EP01-EP20(1).torrent
2013-07-29 14:07 - 2013-07-29 14:07 - 00026265 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\1000 Ways To Die S01-04 (INCOMPLETE) READNFO XviD-KaN1vE.torrent
2013-07-29 13:58 - 2013-07-29 13:58 - 00015806 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]archer.2009.season.4.complete.720p.web.dl.x264.aac.torrent
2013-07-29 13:56 - 2013-07-29 13:56 - 00131254 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Angry.Video.Game.Nerd.Volume.6.2012.COMPLETE-AcePuppy.torrent
2013-07-29 13:47 - 2013-07-29 13:47 - 00500659 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\1000 Ways to Die - CrazyMatt.torrent
2013-07-29 13:44 - 2013-07-29 13:44 - 00027153 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\2 Broke Girls - Season 2.torrent
2013-07-29 03:14 - 2013-07-29 03:14 - 00061676 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.The.Bounty.Hunter.S07.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-28 18:18 - 2013-07-28 18:18 - 00596036 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]cops.mega.pack.torrent
2013-07-28 18:17 - 2013-07-28 18:17 - 00068494 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Campus.PD.Season.1-4.Mixed.Pack.torrent
2013-07-28 18:01 - 2013-07-28 18:01 - 00013108 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]workaholics.season.3.complete.hdtvrip.xxmulliganxx.torrent
2013-07-28 18:00 - 2013-07-28 18:00 - 00076454 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]workaholics.s03.season.3.720p.bluray.x264.demand.torrent
2013-07-28 17:26 - 2013-07-28 17:26 - 00616698 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Burn.Notice.S01-S06.DVDRip.XviD-Mixed.torrent
2013-07-28 17:23 - 2013-07-28 17:23 - 00033435 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob.Dyrdeks.Fantasy.Factory.x264.Mixed.Pack.torrent
2013-07-28 17:21 - 2013-07-28 17:21 - 00862350 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Pawn Stars Season 1-6 Mixed Pack-Extras.torrent
2013-07-28 15:25 - 2013-07-28 15:25 - 00015996 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\What a Cartoon Show Pack 1(1).torrent
2013-07-28 15:24 - 2013-07-28 15:25 - 00013656 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\What a Cartoon Show Pack 2(1).torrent
2013-07-28 14:55 - 2013-07-28 14:55 - 00649498 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.trailer.park.boys.seasons.1.7.xmas.special.the.movie.untouched.dvd5.s.torrent
2013-07-28 14:55 - 2013-07-28 14:55 - 00105884 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.trailer.park.boys.collection.torrent
2013-07-28 13:10 - 2013-07-28 13:10 - 00035293 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]wildboyz.the.complete.series.extras.dvdrip.torrent
2013-07-28 12:59 - 2013-07-28 12:59 - 00018855 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]bams.unholy.union.pack.torrent
2013-07-28 12:54 - 2013-07-28 12:54 - 00011150 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]bam.margera.presents.viva.la.bands.torrent
2013-07-28 12:52 - 2013-07-28 12:53 - 00606478 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Viva.La.Bam.COMPLETE.DVD9.PAL.DVDR.torrent
2013-07-28 12:52 - 2013-07-28 12:52 - 00026195 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Viva La Bam DVDrip.torrent
2013-07-28 12:50 - 2013-07-28 12:50 - 00148536 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]viva.la.bam.complete.series.torrent
2013-07-28 11:53 - 2013-07-28 11:53 - 00549301 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Digital Playground Collection.torrent
2013-07-28 11:49 - 2013-07-28 11:49 - 00012081 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]venture.bros.special.from.the.ladle.to.the.grave.the.shallow.gravy.story.web.dl.aac2.0.phoenixrg.torrent
2013-07-28 11:49 - 2013-07-28 11:49 - 00005013 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.venture.bros.s05e01.a.very.venture.halloween.hdtv.x264.2hd.torrent
2013-07-28 11:48 - 2013-07-28 11:48 - 00031004 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.venture.bros.s05.season.5.720p.web.dl.h264.it00nz.publichd.torrent
2013-07-28 10:17 - 2013-07-28 10:17 - 00014262 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Tosh.0.S04.HDTV.x264(1).torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00034586 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e06.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00012308 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e10.repack.480p.web.dl.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00011163 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e07.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00003934 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e10.480p.web.dl.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-28 10:15 - 2013-07-28 10:15 - 00032477 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e03.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:15 - 2013-07-28 10:15 - 00031470 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e02.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:14 - 2013-07-28 10:14 - 00014262 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Tosh.0.S04.HDTV.x264.torrent
2013-07-28 08:28 - 2013-07-28 08:28 - 00056360 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s04e03.e04.hdtv.xvid.nobody.s.vault.but.mine.chatsworth.cal.26.mar.2013.avi.torrent
2013-07-28 08:27 - 2013-07-28 08:27 - 00056382 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s04e01.e02.hdtv.xvid.the.big.boy.vs.the.heavyweight.19.mar.2013.avi.torrent
2013-07-28 08:26 - 2013-07-28 08:26 - 00018198 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e26.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00020339 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e22.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00019918 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e25.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00019158 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e23.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00017598 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e24.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:24 - 2013-07-28 08:24 - 00017870 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e21.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-28 08:23 - 2013-07-28 08:23 - 00860116 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Top500p1.torrent
2013-07-28 07:13 - 2013-07-28 07:13 - 00407544 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Bootleg UM set.torrent
2013-07-28 07:08 - 2013-07-28 07:08 - 00043323 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tripping.the.rift.seasons.1.2.3.the.movie.torrent
2013-07-28 06:55 - 2013-07-28 06:55 - 00008746 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Tosh.0.S03.HDTV.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-07-28 06:54 - 2013-07-28 06:54 - 00057052 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.seasons.1.2.3.torrent
2013-07-28 06:54 - 2013-07-28 06:54 - 00025668 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.season.3.torrent
2013-07-28 06:32 - 2013-07-28 06:32 - 00016506 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.season.4.e1.17.torrent
2013-07-28 06:18 - 2013-07-28 06:18 - 00090388 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tiny.toons.adventure.full.torrent
2013-07-28 05:45 - 2013-07-28 05:45 - 00111260 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e20.hdtv.xvid.no.bid.for.the.weary.29.aug.torrent
2013-07-28 05:45 - 2013-07-28 05:45 - 00111168 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e19.hdtv.xvid.sheets.and.geeks.29.aug.2012.torrent
2013-07-28 05:45 - 2013-07-28 05:45 - 00018141 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e19.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 05:44 - 2013-07-28 05:44 - 00221860 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e15.e16.hdtv.xvid.buy.buy.birdie.08.aug.2.torrent
2013-07-28 05:44 - 2013-07-28 05:44 - 00111334 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e18.hdtv.xvid.dr.strangebid.22.aug.2012.torrent
2013-07-28 05:44 - 2013-07-28 05:44 - 00111289 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e17.hdtv.xvid.there.39.s.something.about.barry.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00222083 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e13.e14.hdtv.xvid.willkommen.to.the.dollhouse.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00112288 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e11.e12.hdtv.xvid.dial.c.for.chupacabra.18.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00112203 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e09.hdtv.xvid.from.russia.with.chucks.11.j.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00112160 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e10.hdtv.xvid.the.full.monty.bello.11.jul.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00014302 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e10.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-28 05:42 - 2013-07-28 05:42 - 00004643 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S03E08.HDTV.XviD-AFG.torrent
2013-07-28 05:41 - 2013-07-28 05:41 - 00004643 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S03E07.HDTV.XviD-AFG.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00112415 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e03.e04.hdtv.xvid.the.iceman.carveth.13.ju.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00018629 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e05.a.civil.accordion.hdtv.x264.lmao.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00018425 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e06.more.like.wrong.beach.hdtv.x264.lmao.torrent
2013-07-28 05:39 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00056727 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e01.e02.hdtv.xvid.third.eye.of.the.tiger.torrent
2013-07-28 05:01 - 2013-07-28 05:01 - 00005494 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E27.Dont.Bid.So.Close.to.Me.REAL.HDTV.XviD-LMAO.torrent
2013-07-28 05:01 - 2013-07-28 05:01 - 00005494 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E27.Dont.Bid.So.Close.to.Me.REAL.HDTV.XviD-LMAO(1).torrent
2013-07-27 17:00 - 2013-07-27 17:00 - 00011813 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tim.and.eric.awesome.show.great.job.chrimbus.special.torrent
2013-07-27 16:41 - 2013-07-27 16:41 - 00068337 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The.Nerdist.S02.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-RiGiDiFiED.torrent
2013-07-27 16:00 - 2013-07-27 16:00 - 00017338 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.walking.dead.the.complete.season.3.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-27 14:27 - 2013-07-27 14:27 - 00020681 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.walking.dead.season.2.complete.480p.hdtv.x264.vector.torrent
2013-07-27 14:27 - 2013-07-27 14:27 - 00013465 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.walking.dead.season.3.ep.1.8.hdtv.x264.vector.torrent
2013-07-27 14:19 - 2013-07-27 14:19 - 00059530 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The.Tom.Green.Show.MTV.Run.COMPLETE.VHSRip.DVD5x7(1).torrent
2013-07-27 14:18 - 2013-07-27 14:18 - 00021041 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The Tom Green Show (MTV Series)(1).torrent
2013-07-27 14:17 - 2013-07-27 14:17 - 00058672 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tom.green.show.torrent
2013-07-27 13:06 - 2013-07-27 13:06 - 00058779 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tick.torrent
2013-07-27 13:06 - 2013-07-27 13:06 - 00056769 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tick.season.1.complete.torrent
2013-07-27 13:06 - 2013-07-27 13:06 - 00042118 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tick.season.3.complete.torrent
2013-07-27 12:15 - 2013-07-27 12:15 - 00049702 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.office.season.9.torrent
2013-07-27 12:10 - 2013-07-27 12:10 - 00447686 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.specials.real.s02sp01.and.s02sp02.buy.low.s.torrent
2013-07-27 12:03 - 2013-07-27 12:03 - 00096760 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.office.s09.season.9.720p.web.dl.h264.publichd.torrent
2013-07-27 12:03 - 2013-07-27 12:03 - 00013208 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.office.us.the.complete.season.8.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-27 12:00 - 2013-07-27 12:00 - 00005577 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E26.Hooray.for.Holly-Weird.REAL.HDTV.XviD-LMAO.torrent
2013-07-27 11:58 - 2013-07-27 11:58 - 00010154 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02.Special.Unlocked.Buy.Low.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-27 11:55 - 2013-07-27 11:55 - 00015844 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e26.hooray.for.holly.weird.real.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 10:40 - 2013-07-27 10:40 - 00162424 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Super.Mario.Bros.Super.Show.S01-S02.DVDRip.XviD-FFNDVD.torrent
2013-07-27 09:28 - 2013-07-27 09:28 - 00005239 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E31.Blame.it.on.the.Rain.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM(1).torrent
2013-07-27 09:27 - 2013-07-27 09:27 - 00005239 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E31.Blame.it.on.the.Rain.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-27 08:42 - 2013-07-27 08:42 - 00005090 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E33.Highland.Anxiety.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-27 08:28 - 2013-07-27 08:28 - 00013299 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The.Guild.S05E01-12.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS.torrent
2013-07-27 08:27 - 2013-07-27 08:27 - 00021405 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.guild.season.4.torrent
2013-07-27 08:27 - 2013-07-27 08:27 - 00014241 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.guild.season.5.complete.720p.torrent
2013-07-27 07:40 - 2013-07-27 07:40 - 00036634 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]brak.show.the.seasons.1.3.extras.complete(1).torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00016001 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e30.operation.hobo.proper.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00015885 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e32.san.francisco.here.we.come.hdtv.xvid.momentu.torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00015879 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e31.blame.it.on.the.rain.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00005417 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e33.highland.anxiety.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:13 - 2013-07-27 06:13 - 00015132 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e29.hook.line.and.sucker.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:12 - 2013-07-27 06:12 - 00015803 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e27.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:12 - 2013-07-27 06:12 - 00015193 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e26.brandis.first.time.hdtv.xvid.lmao.avi.torrent
2013-07-27 06:11 - 2013-07-27 06:11 - 00055669 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e25.720p.hdtv.x264.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:11 - 2013-07-27 06:11 - 00015964 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e23.smoke.em.if.you.find.em.hdtv.xvid.lmao(1).torrent
2013-07-27 06:11 - 2013-07-27 06:11 - 00015868 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e24.the.drone.wars.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:10 - 2013-07-27 06:10 - 00015964 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e23.smoke.em.if.you.find.em.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:09 - 2013-07-27 06:09 - 00015982 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e22.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-27 06:09 - 2013-07-27 06:09 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E21.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-27 05:40 - 2013-07-27 05:40 - 00026275 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.dudesons.all.seasons.torrent
2013-07-27 05:37 - 2013-07-27 05:37 - 00188118 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]whose.line.is.it.anyway.torrent
2013-07-27 05:35 - 2013-07-27 05:35 - 00221772 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.drew.carey.show.torrent
2013-07-27 05:34 - 2013-07-27 05:34 - 00036634 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]brak.show.the.seasons.1.3.extras.complete.torrent
2013-07-26 19:38 - 2013-07-26 19:38 - 00013808 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.the.complete.season.5.hdtv.extra(1).torrent
2013-07-26 19:37 - 2013-07-26 19:37 - 00024054 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.s05.season.5.complete.720p.hdtv.reenc.maximersk.torrent
2013-07-26 16:08 - 2013-07-26 16:08 - 00146035 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]shaman.king.torrent
2013-07-24 17:55 - 2013-07-24 17:55 - 00025230 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]ntsf.sd.suv.season.1.torrent
2013-07-24 17:48 - 2013-07-24 17:48 - 00020169 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.the.complete.season.6.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-24 17:48 - 2013-07-24 17:48 - 00013808 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.the.complete.season.5.hdtv.extra.torrent
2013-07-24 17:15 - 2013-07-24 17:15 - 00020786 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Andy Dick Show, The (2001 MTV Complete Series).torrent
2013-07-24 17:02 - 2013-07-24 17:02 - 00178443 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]super.mario.bros.super.show.collection.torrent
2013-07-24 16:52 - 2013-07-24 16:52 - 00024841 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Specials.torrent
2013-07-24 16:51 - 2013-07-24 16:51 - 00023550 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Artie's Workout.mov.torrent
2013-07-24 16:50 - 2013-07-24 16:50 - 00023405 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\pete and pete extras.torrent
2013-07-24 16:49 - 2013-07-24 16:49 - 00034334 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Pete and Pete Shorts.torrent
2013-07-24 16:49 - 2013-07-24 16:49 - 00034334 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Pete and Pete Shorts(1).torrent
2013-07-24 16:40 - 2013-07-24 16:40 - 00591681 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\That.70s.Show.S01-S08.DVDRip.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-07-24 16:39 - 2013-07-24 16:39 - 00397319 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]that.70s.show.complete.reseed.torrent
2013-07-24 16:39 - 2013-07-24 16:39 - 00198371 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]that.70s.show.all.seasons.1.8.bloopers.torrent
2013-07-24 16:39 - 2013-07-24 16:39 - 00107799 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]that.70s.show.all.episodes.hdtv.seedbox.pimp4003.torrent
2013-07-21 15:52 - 2013-07-21 15:52 - 00074931 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]teen.titans.complete(1).torrent
2013-07-21 15:52 - 2013-07-21 15:52 - 00069699 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]teen.titans.season.1.5.torrent
2013-07-21 15:51 - 2013-07-21 15:51 - 00074931 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]teen.titans.complete.torrent
2013-07-21 15:30 - 2013-07-21 15:30 - 00017408 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\CARTOON PLANET.torrent
2013-07-21 15:24 - 2013-07-21 15:24 - 00064559 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]ahq.outlaw.star.01.26.dual.audio.torrent
2013-07-21 15:17 - 2013-07-21 15:17 - 00069998 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]talespin.disney.complete.cartoon.with.banned.episode.torrent
2013-07-21 14:30 - 2013-07-21 14:30 - 00027769 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]street.sharks.the.complete.series.torrent
2013-07-21 13:44 - 2013-07-21 13:44 - 00015586 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e20.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:43 - 2013-07-21 13:43 - 00014577 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e19.hdtv.xvid.crimson.avi.torrent
2013-07-21 13:40 - 2013-07-21 13:40 - 00006325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.Texas.S02E19.HDTV.x264-EVOLVE.torrent
2013-07-21 13:40 - 2013-07-21 13:40 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E18.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:40 - 2013-07-21 13:40 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E18.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON(1).torrent
2013-07-21 13:30 - 2013-07-21 13:30 - 00005130 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E17.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:30 - 2013-07-21 13:30 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E16.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:29 - 2013-07-21 13:29 - 00005090 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E15.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:29 - 2013-07-21 13:29 - 00004197 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.Texas.S02E15.480p.HDTV.x264-mSD.torrent
2013-07-21 13:28 - 2013-07-21 13:28 - 00053564 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.Texas.S01.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015645 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e17.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015565 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e18.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015565 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e16.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:25 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015445 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e15.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:25 - 2013-07-21 13:25 - 00020440 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.texas.s02e15.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-21 13:24 - 2013-07-21 13:24 - 00015076 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02.special.unlocked.buy.low.hdtv.xvid.crimson(1).torrent
2013-07-21 13:22 - 2013-07-21 13:22 - 00030005 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02.special.unlocked.buy.low.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 12:43 - 2013-07-21 12:43 - 00023075 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\SGC2CGTUPDATE(1).torrent
2013-07-21 12:30 - 2013-07-21 12:30 - 00015671 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\SGC2CGT.torrent
2013-07-21 12:29 - 2013-07-21 12:29 - 00023075 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\SGC2CGTUPDATE.torrent
2013-07-21 08:08 - 2013-07-21 08:09 - 00292216 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\072113-62275-01.dmp
2013-07-21 08:08 - 2013-07-21 08:08 - 1398527473 _____ C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
2013-07-21 04:28 - 2013-07-21 04:28 - 00052804 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.heat.2013.ts.x264.thc.torrent
2013-07-20 17:10 - 2013-07-20 18:02 - 00000687 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Documents\Uninstall STAR WARS The Old Republic.log
2013-07-20 17:08 - 2013-08-08 23:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\RIFT
2013-07-20 17:06 - 2013-07-20 17:07 - 19184792 _____ (Trion Worlds Inc.) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\RIFT-Install-0-pg2n4v.exe
2013-07-20 13:56 - 2013-07-20 13:56 - 00057556 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]let.s.go.to.prison.2006.dvdrip.eng.xvid.btsfilms(1).torrent
2013-07-20 13:54 - 2013-07-20 13:54 - 00057556 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]let.s.go.to.prison.2006.dvdrip.eng.xvid.btsfilms.torrent
2013-07-17 16:02 - 2013-07-17 16:02 - 00063166 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\NookSee.apk
2013-07-17 15:58 - 2013-07-17 15:59 - 08548777 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\clicktoconvertx64.exe
2013-07-17 15:58 - 2013-07-17 15:58 - 06862959 _____ (BatchConverter) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\abc.exe
2013-07-16 18:51 - 2013-07-16 18:51 - 00024208 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]full.metal.alchemist.manga.chapter.1.103.torrent
2013-07-16 18:51 - 2013-07-16 18:51 - 00020325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]trigun.trigun.maximum.manga.complete(1).torrent
2013-07-16 18:48 - 2013-07-16 18:48 - 00090573 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]biggest.manga.collection.2013.ch.torrent
2013-07-16 18:47 - 2013-07-16 18:47 - 00074888 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]biggest.manga.collection.2013.ak.torrent
2013-07-16 17:51 - 2013-07-16 17:51 - 00020325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]trigun.trigun.maximum.manga.complete.torrent
2013-07-16 17:19 - 2013-07-16 17:19 - 00020281 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]berserk.vols.01.37.es.mangaparakindle.torrent
2013-07-16 17:19 - 2013-07-16 17:19 - 00015540 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]high.school.of.the.dead.manga.chapter.1.23.extras.torrent
2013-07-16 17:18 - 2013-07-16 17:18 - 00060270 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]shaman.king.complete.series.manga.torrent
2013-07-16 17:10 - 2013-07-16 17:10 - 00953849 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]one.piece.manga.1.704.latest.torrent

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======

2013-08-14 04:12 - 2011-11-28 00:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-08-14 04:12 - 2009-07-13 21:08 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-08-14 04:12 - 2009-07-13 20:51 - 00071271 _____ C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-08-13 17:44 - 2013-08-13 17:44 - 00003232 ____N C:\bootsqm.dat
2013-08-13 17:43 - 2013-08-13 17:43 - 00000000 __SHD C:\found.002
2013-08-12 01:18 - 2013-08-11 19:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\99beb1421d563787100c
2013-08-11 19:28 - 2013-08-11 19:28 - 00000000 __SHD C:\found.001
2013-08-11 19:11 - 2013-08-11 07:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\315cf36e4d19bd4ad901
2013-08-11 02:36 - 2013-08-11 02:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\ca8fa12d44dea2b66ea895
2013-08-10 18:21 - 2013-08-10 18:21 - 00000000 ___HD C:\$AVG
2013-08-10 07:47 - 2012-03-14 01:57 - 00000898 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-08-10 07:45 - 2012-12-26 16:51 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-08-10 07:45 - 2011-12-16 17:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Radialpoint
2013-08-10 07:43 - 2011-11-26 10:32 - 01113289 _____ C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-08-10 04:58 - 2011-12-01 17:26 - 00000012 ____H C:\dvmexp.idx
2013-08-10 04:58 - 2009-07-13 20:45 - 00021888 ____H C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-10 04:58 - 2009-07-13 20:45 - 00021888 ____H C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-08-08 23:26 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Speech
2013-08-08 23:26 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\MUI
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-08-05 03:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-08-05 03:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-07-30 17:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Local\ExtractNow
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-07-30 17:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\File Type Helper
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-07-30 17:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Fast Free Converter
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-07-30 17:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\ExtractNow
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-07-20 17:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\RIFT
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-06-11 15:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\VisualBee
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-05-19 10:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-04-30 16:26 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Local\Jaksta_Technologies_Pty_L
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-04-28 04:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\CamStudio 2.7
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-04-16 18:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\FLEXnet
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-04-16 18:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe Media Player
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-03-03 09:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\GetFLV
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-02-27 13:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-02-16 09:02 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-01-25 12:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Coupon Companion Plugin
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2013-01-05 10:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\DVDFab 8
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-12-22 14:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\34BE82C4-E596-4e99-A191-52C6199EBF69
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-12-22 14:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\iTunes
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-12-22 14:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-12-07 20:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\BandiMPEG1
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-12-07 18:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\.swt
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-10-27 08:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\FileASSASSIN
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-10-27 05:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\DOSBox-0.74
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-09-09 02:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Real
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-09-07 14:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-05-17 16:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-05-17 13:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Dll-Files.com Fixer
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-05-10 02:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2012-04-04 02:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2011-11-28 00:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2011-11-28 00:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2011-11-27 19:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2011-11-27 18:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2011-11-26 18:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\Travis
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2011-04-12 00:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Portable Devices
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\DVD Maker
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Speech
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows NT
2013-08-08 23:25 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-05-11 14:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Local\SWTORPerf
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-03-10 09:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\dvdcss
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-03-09 06:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\gtk-2.0
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-03-09 06:04 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\mIRC
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-03-03 09:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\gfsetupzip
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-03-01 00:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\CheckSur
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-02-27 13:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\en
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2013-02-10 10:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Logishrd
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2012-09-07 14:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2012-08-30 15:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\.jagex_cache_32
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2012-04-11 00:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2012-03-10 09:13 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\Travis\Dropbox
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2011-12-02 17:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\vlc
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2011-11-27 18:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\servicing
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions
2013-08-08 23:24 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\AppCompat
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\WinBioPlugIns
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 21:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\WPD
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Windows\System32\GroupPolicy
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\zh-HK
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\tr-TR
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\sysprep
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Setup
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\oobe
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\migwiz
2013-08-08 23:23 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\AdvancedInstallers
2013-08-08 23:22 - 2013-02-09 16:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\directx
2013-08-08 23:22 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\zh-HK
2013-08-08 23:22 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tr-TR
2013-08-08 16:49 - 2010-11-20 19:47 - 00032020 _____ C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-08-08 16:45 - 2013-08-08 16:45 - 00000000 __SHD C:\found.000
2013-08-08 16:28 - 2013-08-08 15:38 - 586128970 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Desktop\Bams.World.Domination.720p.HDTV.x264-aAF.mkv
2013-08-08 15:50 - 2012-10-21 03:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Spotify
2013-08-08 15:39 - 2013-08-08 15:39 - 00292340 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Jackass.Collection.torrent
2013-08-08 15:39 - 2011-12-01 17:23 - 00000000 ___HD C:\ASUS.000
2013-08-08 13:08 - 2011-12-16 17:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Roaming\Radialpoint
2013-08-08 07:48 - 2012-03-14 01:57 - 00000894 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-08-07 19:32 - 2012-10-21 03:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Local\Spotify
2013-08-07 17:15 - 2011-12-07 15:07 - 12510720 ___SH C:\Users\Travis\Desktop\Thumbs.db
2013-08-07 08:36 - 2013-05-06 05:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Travis\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2013-08-06 18:35 - 2013-05-12 06:31 - 00059100 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TVersityMediaServer.log
2013-08-06 17:56 - 2013-08-06 17:56 - 00256397 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]anime.works.hellsing.eps.01.13.complete.torrent
2013-08-06 17:56 - 2013-08-06 17:56 - 00021714 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]daman.hellsing.ultimate.01.08.720p.dual.audio.torrent
2013-08-06 17:56 - 2013-08-06 17:55 - 00013717 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]hellsing.ultimate.ova.1.4.english.dubbed.dvdrip.soagg.torrent
2013-08-05 19:03 - 2013-08-05 19:03 - 00033255 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\cops Season 19.torrent
2013-08-05 18:44 - 2013-08-05 18:44 - 00036901 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\cops Season 20.torrent
2013-08-05 18:43 - 2013-08-05 18:43 - 00032932 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Cops - Season 22.torrent
2013-08-05 18:41 - 2013-08-05 18:40 - 00018107 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Cops Season 1 of 18.torrent
2013-08-05 03:30 - 2013-08-05 03:29 - 13078152 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Silverlight_x64.exe
2013-08-04 16:49 - 2013-08-04 16:49 - 00013260 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\86B9103521696A8103A3EBE7528704AB93D46A12.torrent
2013-08-04 16:33 - 2013-08-04 16:33 - 00004488 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Nitro.Circus.Live.S02E01.DSR.x264-YesTV.torrent
2013-08-04 15:51 - 2013-08-04 15:51 - 00570659 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]onion.news.network.s02.720p.hdtv.x264.torrent
2013-08-04 14:10 - 2013-08-04 14:10 - 00079606 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]parks.and.recreation.season.5.x264.luke1382.torrent
2013-08-04 14:09 - 2013-08-04 14:09 - 00274646 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Onion News Network 2011 Complete S01 and S02 plus Pilot (episode 1).torrent
2013-08-04 14:08 - 2013-08-04 14:08 - 00014246 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e08.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:08 - 2013-08-04 14:08 - 00004569 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Nitro.Circus.Live.S02E02.DSR.x264-YesTV.torrent
2013-08-04 14:08 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00014725 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e07.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00015626 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e05.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00015486 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e03.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00014385 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e04.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:07 - 2013-08-04 14:07 - 00004698 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e06.dsr.x264.yestv.torrent
2013-08-04 14:06 - 2013-08-04 14:06 - 00014107 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]nitro.circus.live.s02e01.dsr.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 14:05 - 2013-08-04 14:05 - 00068879 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Nitro.Circus.S01-S02.DVDRip-DSR.XviD-FFNDVD-DVSKY-CHGRP.torrent
2013-08-04 13:58 - 2013-08-04 13:58 - 00024154 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Modern.Family.S04.HDTV.x264-TBy.torrent
2013-08-04 13:52 - 2013-08-04 13:52 - 00269141 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Married.With.Children.Seasons.1.to.11.torrent
2013-08-04 13:50 - 2013-08-04 13:50 - 00020467 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]mad.men.the.complete.season.6.proper.ep1.2.torrent
2013-08-04 13:47 - 2013-08-04 13:47 - 00014268 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Your Real Best Friend.avi.torrent
2013-08-04 13:44 - 2013-08-04 13:44 - 00064884 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]kablam.random.episodes.old.nickelodeon.cartoon.torrent
2013-08-04 13:37 - 2013-08-04 13:37 - 00046125 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Johnny.Bravo.COMPLETE.TVRip.XviD.NO.ADS-IPT.torrent
2013-08-04 13:37 - 2013-08-04 13:36 - 00008311 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Johnny.Bravo.S03.TVRip.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-08-04 13:36 - 2013-08-04 13:36 - 00006541 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Johnny.Bravo.S04.TVRip.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-08-04 13:35 - 2013-08-04 13:35 - 00101070 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]johnny.bravo.complete.series.all.4.seasons.all.episodes.dxo.torrent
2013-08-04 13:32 - 2013-08-04 13:32 - 00042762 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\It's.Always.Sunny.in.Philadelphia.S07.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-EbP.torrent
2013-08-04 13:32 - 2013-08-04 13:32 - 00023618 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Season 8 HDTV - 720p x264 AC3 MKV [No RARs] -NuMbErTw0.torrent
2013-08-04 05:38 - 2013-08-04 05:38 - 00045510 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e11.real.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-08-04 05:37 - 2013-08-04 05:37 - 00014798 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e07.matts.massacre.real.hdtv.xvid.mom.torrent
2013-08-04 05:37 - 2013-08-04 05:37 - 00014766 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e05.camp.roloff.real.hdtv.xvid.moment.torrent
2013-08-04 05:36 - 2013-08-04 05:36 - 00015360 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e04.hdtv.xvid.sys.torrent
2013-08-04 05:36 - 2013-08-04 05:36 - 00014773 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e02.everything.must.go.real.hdtv.xvid.torrent
2013-08-04 05:31 - 2013-08-04 05:31 - 00015495 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s04e08.ws.dsr.xvid.sys.torrent
2013-08-04 05:31 - 2013-08-04 05:31 - 00014808 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]little.people.big.world.s06e01.little.pain.little.gain.real.hdtv.torrent
2013-08-04 05:26 - 2013-08-04 05:26 - 00020228 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e05.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:26 - 2013-08-04 05:26 - 00019355 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e06.safety.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00019688 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e03.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00019188 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e04.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00016309 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e02.turn.this.big.mama.on.x264.vltrz.torrent
2013-08-04 05:25 - 2013-08-04 05:25 - 00014769 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s02e01.mo.butter.mo.better.x264.vltrz.torrent
2013-08-04 05:24 - 2013-08-04 05:24 - 00029091 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e14.a.very.boo.christmas.hdtv.x264.rkstr.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:23 - 2013-08-04 05:23 - 00030195 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e13.you.dont.know.boo.hdtv.x264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:22 - 2013-08-04 05:22 - 00034749 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e10.it.is.what.it.is.hdtvx264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:22 - 2013-08-04 05:22 - 00029148 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e12.a.very.boo.thanksgiving.hdtv.x264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:22 - 2013-08-04 05:22 - 00029068 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e11.a.very.boo.halloween.hdtv.x264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:21 - 2013-08-04 05:21 - 00041611 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e09.ah.choo.hdtvx264.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:21 - 2013-08-04 05:21 - 00014605 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e07.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-08-04 05:21 - 2013-08-04 05:21 - 00014406 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e08.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-08-04 05:18 - 2013-08-04 05:18 - 00029383 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e05.hdtv.x264.crimson.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:18 - 2013-08-04 05:18 - 00018628 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e06.hdtv.x264.killers.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:18 - 2013-08-04 05:18 - 00014066 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e04.hdtv.x264.crimson.mp4.torrent
2013-08-04 05:17 - 2013-08-04 05:17 - 00032214 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e01.02.webrip.torrent
2013-08-04 05:17 - 2013-08-04 05:17 - 00014483 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]here.comes.honey.boo.boo.s01e03.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-08-03 16:14 - 2013-05-12 06:31 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\chrome.log
2013-08-03 16:02 - 2013-08-03 16:02 - 00019745 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]oblivion.2013.1080p.brrip.x264.yify.torrent
2013-08-03 04:58 - 2013-08-03 04:58 - 00003330 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-3612459579-3889235606-2517046939-1000
2013-08-03 04:58 - 2013-08-03 04:58 - 00003198 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-3612459579-3889235606-2517046939-1000
2013-08-01 21:17 - 2013-05-12 06:31 - 01024047 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TVersityMediaServer.log.1
2013-07-31 18:01 - 2013-07-31 18:00 - 00089220 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Step.By.Step.S02.DVDRip.DSR.XviD-[FiRE](1).torrent
2013-07-31 18:00 - 2013-07-31 17:59 - 00418820 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Step By Step Season 1.torrent
2013-07-31 17:57 - 2013-07-31 17:56 - 00012126 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]step.by.step.torrent
2013-07-31 16:51 - 2013-07-31 16:51 - 00245491 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Hoarders S01-S05COMPLETE-S06 INCOMPLETE MIXGRP(1).torrent
2013-07-31 16:48 - 2013-07-31 16:48 - 00063514 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Goof Troop Complete Series.torrent
2013-07-31 16:42 - 2013-07-31 16:41 - 00014501 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]freakshow.s01e08.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-31 16:39 - 2013-07-31 16:39 - 00215947 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Family Guy S01-S11.torrent
2013-07-31 16:38 - 2013-07-31 16:38 - 00013047 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Family Guy Season 11 2011 DVDRiPs XviD - VISUALiSE.torrent
2013-07-31 16:37 - 2013-07-31 16:36 - 00017331 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.complete.season.11.480p.bzingaz.torrent
2013-07-31 16:36 - 2013-07-31 16:36 - 00028639 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.season.11.complete.720p.hd.carg.torrent
2013-07-31 16:36 - 2013-07-31 16:36 - 00018877 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.the.complete.season.10.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-31 16:35 - 2013-07-31 16:35 - 00021424 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]family.guy.the.complete.season.9.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-31 16:16 - 2013-07-31 16:16 - 00077732 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dexters.laboratory.lab.seasons.1.4.justice.friends.dial.m.for.monkey.cartoon.network.torrent
2013-07-31 16:16 - 2013-07-31 16:16 - 00035784 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dexters.laboratory.ego.trip.avi.torrent
2013-07-31 15:51 - 2013-07-31 15:51 - 00056102 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Andrew Jenks, Room 335.avi(1).torrent
2013-07-31 15:50 - 2013-07-31 15:50 - 00056102 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Andrew Jenks, Room 335.avi.torrent
2013-07-31 15:17 - 2013-07-31 15:17 - 00017087 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob and Big - Complete Season 1-3 DVDRip XviD NoRAR.torrent
2013-07-31 15:17 - 2013-07-31 15:16 - 00034274 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob and Big All Seasons DvDRips(1).torrent
2013-07-31 15:04 - 2013-07-31 15:04 - 00016219 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s04e02.pdtv.xvid.g4l.torrent
2013-07-31 15:01 - 2013-07-31 15:01 - 00028501 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e15.the.set.up.hdtv.xvid.krs.avi(1).torrent
2013-07-31 15:01 - 2013-07-31 15:01 - 00014671 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e17.buddha.s.delight.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-31 15:00 - 2013-07-31 15:00 - 00028480 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S06E14.Friends.and.Neighbors.HDTV.XviD-KRS.4946827.TPB.torrent
2013-07-31 14:59 - 2013-07-31 14:59 - 00028543 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e14.friends.and.neighbors.hdtv.xvid.krs.torrent
2013-07-31 14:59 - 2013-07-31 14:59 - 00028450 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S06E13.Bounty.Boot.Camp.HDTV.XviD-KRS.avi.4932310.TPB.torrent
2013-07-31 14:59 - 2013-07-31 14:59 - 00016384 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e12.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-31 14:58 - 2013-07-31 14:58 - 00014500 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e07.practice.makes.perfect.torrent
2013-07-31 14:56 - 2013-07-31 14:56 - 00014609 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e04.no.fly.zone.torrent
2013-07-31 14:54 - 2013-07-31 14:54 - 00030877 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e01.hdtv.xvid.w4f.torrent
2013-07-30 18:23 - 2013-07-30 18:23 - 00012883 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Cartoon.Planet.Ep01-20.TVRip.x264-Atomsk.torrent
2013-07-30 17:15 - 2013-07-30 17:15 - 00001035 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Desktop\ExtractNow.lnk
2013-07-30 17:15 - 2013-03-03 09:14 - 00000002 _____ C:\end
2013-07-30 17:14 - 2013-07-30 17:13 - 01843584 _____ (Nathan Moinvaziri) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\extractnow.exe
2013-07-30 16:42 - 2013-07-30 16:42 - 00008818 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E15.HDTV.XviD-AFG.torrent
2013-07-30 16:41 - 2013-07-30 16:41 - 00050713 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e15.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum(1).torrent
2013-07-30 16:41 - 2013-07-30 16:41 - 00034631 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E15.HDTV.XviD-AFG.7141230.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 16:25 - 2013-07-30 16:25 - 00056959 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-30 16:25 - 2013-07-30 16:25 - 00004997 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E16.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 16:24 - 2013-07-30 16:24 - 00016704 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.hdtv.x264.momentum(1).torrent
2013-07-30 16:24 - 2013-07-30 16:24 - 00013493 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-30 16:24 - 2013-07-30 16:24 - 00013447 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E16.480p.HDTV.x264-mSD.7142025.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:59 - 2013-07-30 14:59 - 00054488 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E28.720p.HDTV.x264-DUKES.7366030.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:47 - 2013-07-30 14:47 - 00028474 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E26-E27.HDTV.x264-KILLERS.7344638.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:45 - 2013-07-30 14:45 - 00054534 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e28.720p.hdtv.x264.dukes.torrent
2013-07-30 14:45 - 2013-07-30 14:45 - 00003866 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E29.480p.HDTV.x264-mSD.torrent
2013-07-30 14:44 - 2013-07-30 14:44 - 00028520 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e26.e27.hdtv.x264.killers.torrent
2013-07-30 14:44 - 2013-07-30 14:44 - 00023985 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e26.e27.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-30 14:24 - 2013-07-30 14:24 - 00017608 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E21.HDTV.XviD-AFG.7217367.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 14:02 - 2013-07-30 14:02 - 00017717 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e20.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-30 14:02 - 2013-07-30 14:02 - 00017654 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e21.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-30 14:00 - 2013-07-30 14:00 - 00050713 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e15.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-30 14:00 - 2013-07-30 14:00 - 00018625 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e17.a.house.divided.torrent
2013-07-30 13:59 - 2013-07-30 13:59 - 00010092 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E11-E12.A.Family.Affair.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 13:58 - 2013-07-30 13:58 - 00005364 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E09.Picture.This.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 13:57 - 2013-07-30 13:57 - 00026828 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E11-E12.A.Family.Affair.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-30 13:56 - 2013-07-30 13:56 - 00049608 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.S08E13.Training.Day.720p.HDTV.x264-MOMENTU.7122152.TPB.torrent
2013-07-30 13:54 - 2013-07-30 13:54 - 00014770 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e09.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 16:19 - 2013-05-10 19:35 - 00000657 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Desktop\Comic Book List.txt
2013-07-29 15:59 - 2013-07-29 15:59 - 00016704 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e16.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-29 15:59 - 2013-07-29 15:59 - 00011313 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e19.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00029618 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e07.e08.tears.for.fears.hdtv.xvid.momen.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00028555 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e11.all.in.the.family.pdtv.xvid.krs.krs.group.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014814 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e19.stip.search.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014738 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e18.three.s.company.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014642 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e20.secret.places.hdtv.cac.torrent
2013-07-29 15:58 - 2013-07-29 15:58 - 00014122 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e14.cutting.the.apron.strings.hdtv.x264.torrent
2013-07-29 15:57 - 2013-07-29 15:57 - 00035708 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e24.e25.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-29 15:57 - 2013-07-29 15:57 - 00028802 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e03.e04.proper.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:57 - 2013-07-29 15:57 - 00017714 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e22.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-29 15:56 - 2013-07-29 15:56 - 00029836 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e05.e06.greed.is.good.hdtv.xvid.momentu.torrent
2013-07-29 15:56 - 2013-07-29 15:56 - 00028503 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e10.episode.132.pdtv.xvid.krs.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:56 - 2013-07-29 15:56 - 00028501 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s06e15.the.set.up.hdtv.xvid.krs.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:55 - 2013-07-29 15:55 - 00029253 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e01.e02.proper.hdtv.xvid.momentum.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:54 - 2013-07-29 15:54 - 00016068 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e10.tag.youre.it.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-29 15:54 - 2013-07-29 15:54 - 00013358 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]dog.the.bounty.hunter.s08e23.hdtv.x264.dukes.stv.torrent
2013-07-29 15:43 - 2013-07-29 15:43 - 00242813 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dirty.Jobs.S01-05.IPT.torrent
2013-07-29 15:42 - 2013-07-29 15:42 - 00033394 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Da.Ali.G.Show.S01.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-BOOYAKASHA.torrent
2013-07-29 15:40 - 2013-07-29 15:40 - 00041234 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]community.season.4.x264.luke1382(1).torrent
2013-07-29 15:39 - 2013-07-29 15:39 - 00007028 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]comic.book.men.s02e16.hdtv.x264.bajskorv.eztv.torrent
2013-07-29 15:34 - 2013-07-29 15:34 - 00022325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Between Two Ferns with Zack Galifianakis.torrent
2013-07-29 15:33 - 2013-07-29 15:33 - 00015988 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e12.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:33 - 2013-07-29 15:33 - 00011725 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e13.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00018732 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e08.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00018395 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e10.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00015768 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e11.hdtv.x264.starrynights.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00013552 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e09.hdwebrip.beechyboy.avi.torrent
2013-07-29 15:32 - 2013-07-29 15:32 - 00012455 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e11.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-29 15:31 - 2013-07-29 15:31 - 00014812 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]auction.hunters.s04e07.flying.ton.creeping.allen.dsr.xvid.ny2.torrent
2013-07-29 15:22 - 2013-07-29 15:22 - 00043286 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]rob.and.big.complete.series.torrent
2013-07-29 15:18 - 2013-07-29 15:18 - 00034274 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob and Big All Seasons DvDRips.torrent
2013-07-29 14:10 - 2013-07-29 14:10 - 00052040 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Auction Hunters S01 EP01-EP08 and S02 EP01-EP20(1).torrent
2013-07-29 14:07 - 2013-07-29 14:07 - 00026265 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\1000 Ways To Die S01-04 (INCOMPLETE) READNFO XviD-KaN1vE.torrent
2013-07-29 13:58 - 2013-07-29 13:58 - 00015806 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]archer.2009.season.4.complete.720p.web.dl.x264.aac.torrent
2013-07-29 13:56 - 2013-07-29 13:56 - 00131254 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Angry.Video.Game.Nerd.Volume.6.2012.COMPLETE-AcePuppy.torrent
2013-07-29 13:47 - 2013-07-29 13:47 - 00500659 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\1000 Ways to Die - CrazyMatt.torrent
2013-07-29 13:44 - 2013-07-29 13:44 - 00027153 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\2 Broke Girls - Season 2.torrent
2013-07-29 03:14 - 2013-07-29 03:14 - 00061676 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Dog.The.Bounty.Hunter.S07.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-28 18:18 - 2013-07-28 18:18 - 00596036 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]cops.mega.pack.torrent
2013-07-28 18:17 - 2013-07-28 18:17 - 00068494 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Campus.PD.Season.1-4.Mixed.Pack.torrent
2013-07-28 18:01 - 2013-07-28 18:01 - 00013108 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]workaholics.season.3.complete.hdtvrip.xxmulliganxx.torrent
2013-07-28 18:00 - 2013-07-28 18:00 - 00076454 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]workaholics.s03.season.3.720p.bluray.x264.demand.torrent
2013-07-28 17:26 - 2013-07-28 17:26 - 00616698 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Burn.Notice.S01-S06.DVDRip.XviD-Mixed.torrent
2013-07-28 17:23 - 2013-07-28 17:23 - 00033435 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Rob.Dyrdeks.Fantasy.Factory.x264.Mixed.Pack.torrent
2013-07-28 17:21 - 2013-07-28 17:21 - 00862350 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Pawn Stars Season 1-6 Mixed Pack-Extras.torrent
2013-07-28 15:25 - 2013-07-28 15:25 - 00015996 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\What a Cartoon Show Pack 1(1).torrent
2013-07-28 15:25 - 2013-07-28 15:24 - 00013656 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\What a Cartoon Show Pack 2(1).torrent
2013-07-28 14:55 - 2013-07-28 14:55 - 00649498 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.trailer.park.boys.seasons.1.7.xmas.special.the.movie.untouched.dvd5.s.torrent
2013-07-28 14:55 - 2013-07-28 14:55 - 00105884 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.trailer.park.boys.collection.torrent
2013-07-28 13:42 - 2009-07-13 21:13 - 00726444 _____ C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-07-28 13:10 - 2013-07-28 13:10 - 00035293 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]wildboyz.the.complete.series.extras.dvdrip.torrent
2013-07-28 12:59 - 2013-07-28 12:59 - 00018855 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]bams.unholy.union.pack.torrent
2013-07-28 12:54 - 2013-07-28 12:54 - 00011150 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]bam.margera.presents.viva.la.bands.torrent
2013-07-28 12:53 - 2013-07-28 12:52 - 00606478 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Viva.La.Bam.COMPLETE.DVD9.PAL.DVDR.torrent
2013-07-28 12:52 - 2013-07-28 12:52 - 00026195 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Viva La Bam DVDrip.torrent
2013-07-28 12:50 - 2013-07-28 12:50 - 00148536 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]viva.la.bam.complete.series.torrent
2013-07-28 11:53 - 2013-07-28 11:53 - 00549301 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Digital Playground Collection.torrent
2013-07-28 11:49 - 2013-07-28 11:49 - 00012081 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]venture.bros.special.from.the.ladle.to.the.grave.the.shallow.gravy.story.web.dl.aac2.0.phoenixrg.torrent
2013-07-28 11:49 - 2013-07-28 11:49 - 00005013 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.venture.bros.s05e01.a.very.venture.halloween.hdtv.x264.2hd.torrent
2013-07-28 11:48 - 2013-07-28 11:48 - 00031004 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.venture.bros.s05.season.5.720p.web.dl.h264.it00nz.publichd.torrent
2013-07-28 10:17 - 2013-07-28 10:17 - 00014262 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Tosh.0.S04.HDTV.x264(1).torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00034586 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e06.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00012308 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e10.repack.480p.web.dl.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00011163 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e07.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:16 - 2013-07-28 10:16 - 00003934 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e10.480p.web.dl.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-28 10:15 - 2013-07-28 10:15 - 00032477 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e03.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:15 - 2013-07-28 10:15 - 00031470 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.s04e02.720p.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-28 10:14 - 2013-07-28 10:14 - 00014262 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Tosh.0.S04.HDTV.x264.torrent
2013-07-28 08:28 - 2013-07-28 08:28 - 00056360 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s04e03.e04.hdtv.xvid.nobody.s.vault.but.mine.chatsworth.cal.26.mar.2013.avi.torrent
2013-07-28 08:27 - 2013-07-28 08:27 - 00056382 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s04e01.e02.hdtv.xvid.the.big.boy.vs.the.heavyweight.19.mar.2013.avi.torrent
2013-07-28 08:26 - 2013-07-28 08:26 - 00018198 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e26.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00020339 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e22.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00019918 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e25.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00019158 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e23.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:25 - 2013-07-28 08:25 - 00017598 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e24.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 08:24 - 2013-07-28 08:24 - 00017870 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e21.hdtv.xvid.afg.torrent
2013-07-28 08:23 - 2013-07-28 08:23 - 00860116 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Top500p1.torrent
2013-07-28 07:13 - 2013-07-28 07:13 - 00407544 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Bootleg UM set.torrent
2013-07-28 07:08 - 2013-07-28 07:08 - 00043323 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tripping.the.rift.seasons.1.2.3.the.movie.torrent
2013-07-28 06:55 - 2013-07-28 06:55 - 00008746 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Tosh.0.S03.HDTV.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-07-28 06:54 - 2013-07-28 06:54 - 00057052 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.seasons.1.2.3.torrent
2013-07-28 06:54 - 2013-07-28 06:54 - 00025668 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.season.3.torrent
2013-07-28 06:32 - 2013-07-28 06:32 - 00016506 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tosh.0.season.4.e1.17.torrent
2013-07-28 06:18 - 2013-07-28 06:18 - 00090388 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tiny.toons.adventure.full.torrent
2013-07-28 05:45 - 2013-07-28 05:45 - 00111260 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e20.hdtv.xvid.no.bid.for.the.weary.29.aug.torrent
2013-07-28 05:45 - 2013-07-28 05:45 - 00111168 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e19.hdtv.xvid.sheets.and.geeks.29.aug.2012.torrent
2013-07-28 05:45 - 2013-07-28 05:45 - 00018141 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e19.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-28 05:44 - 2013-07-28 05:44 - 00221860 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e15.e16.hdtv.xvid.buy.buy.birdie.08.aug.2.torrent
2013-07-28 05:44 - 2013-07-28 05:44 - 00111334 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e18.hdtv.xvid.dr.strangebid.22.aug.2012.torrent
2013-07-28 05:44 - 2013-07-28 05:44 - 00111289 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e17.hdtv.xvid.there.39.s.something.about.barry.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00222083 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e13.e14.hdtv.xvid.willkommen.to.the.dollhouse.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00112288 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e11.e12.hdtv.xvid.dial.c.for.chupacabra.18.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00112203 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e09.hdtv.xvid.from.russia.with.chucks.11.j.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00112160 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e10.hdtv.xvid.the.full.monty.bello.11.jul.torrent
2013-07-28 05:43 - 2013-07-28 05:43 - 00014302 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e10.480p.hdtv.x264.msd.torrent
2013-07-28 05:42 - 2013-07-28 05:42 - 00004643 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S03E08.HDTV.XviD-AFG.torrent
2013-07-28 05:41 - 2013-07-28 05:41 - 00004643 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S03E07.HDTV.XviD-AFG.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00112415 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e03.e04.hdtv.xvid.the.iceman.carveth.13.ju.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00018629 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e05.a.civil.accordion.hdtv.x264.lmao.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:40 - 00018425 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e06.more.like.wrong.beach.hdtv.x264.lmao.torrent
2013-07-28 05:40 - 2013-07-28 05:39 - 00056727 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s03e01.e02.hdtv.xvid.third.eye.of.the.tiger.torrent
2013-07-28 05:01 - 2013-07-28 05:01 - 00005494 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E27.Dont.Bid.So.Close.to.Me.REAL.HDTV.XviD-LMAO.torrent
2013-07-28 05:01 - 2013-07-28 05:01 - 00005494 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E27.Dont.Bid.So.Close.to.Me.REAL.HDTV.XviD-LMAO(1).torrent
2013-07-27 17:00 - 2013-07-27 17:00 - 00011813 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]tim.and.eric.awesome.show.great.job.chrimbus.special.torrent
2013-07-27 16:41 - 2013-07-27 16:41 - 00068337 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The.Nerdist.S02.720p.WEB-DL.AAC2.0.H.264-RiGiDiFiED.torrent
2013-07-27 16:00 - 2013-07-27 16:00 - 00017338 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.walking.dead.the.complete.season.3.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-27 14:27 - 2013-07-27 14:27 - 00020681 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.walking.dead.season.2.complete.480p.hdtv.x264.vector.torrent
2013-07-27 14:27 - 2013-07-27 14:27 - 00013465 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.walking.dead.season.3.ep.1.8.hdtv.x264.vector.torrent
2013-07-27 14:19 - 2013-07-27 14:19 - 00059530 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The.Tom.Green.Show.MTV.Run.COMPLETE.VHSRip.DVD5x7(1).torrent
2013-07-27 14:18 - 2013-07-27 14:18 - 00021041 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The Tom Green Show (MTV Series)(1).torrent
2013-07-27 14:17 - 2013-07-27 14:17 - 00058672 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tom.green.show.torrent
2013-07-27 13:06 - 2013-07-27 13:06 - 00058779 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tick.torrent
2013-07-27 13:06 - 2013-07-27 13:06 - 00056769 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tick.season.1.complete.torrent
2013-07-27 13:06 - 2013-07-27 13:06 - 00042118 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.tick.season.3.complete.torrent
2013-07-27 13:05 - 2013-03-09 20:55 - 00000038 _____ C:\Windows\AviSplitter.INI
2013-07-27 12:15 - 2013-07-27 12:15 - 00049702 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.office.season.9.torrent
2013-07-27 12:10 - 2013-07-27 12:10 - 00447686 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.specials.real.s02sp01.and.s02sp02.buy.low.s.torrent
2013-07-27 12:03 - 2013-07-27 12:03 - 00096760 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.office.s09.season.9.720p.web.dl.h264.publichd.torrent
2013-07-27 12:03 - 2013-07-27 12:03 - 00013208 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.office.us.the.complete.season.8.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-27 12:00 - 2013-07-27 12:00 - 00005577 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E26.Hooray.for.Holly-Weird.REAL.HDTV.XviD-LMAO.torrent
2013-07-27 11:58 - 2013-07-27 11:58 - 00010154 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02.Special.Unlocked.Buy.Low.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-27 11:55 - 2013-07-27 11:55 - 00015844 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e26.hooray.for.holly.weird.real.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 10:40 - 2013-07-27 10:40 - 00162424 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Super.Mario.Bros.Super.Show.S01-S02.DVDRip.XviD-FFNDVD.torrent
2013-07-27 09:28 - 2013-07-27 09:28 - 00005239 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E31.Blame.it.on.the.Rain.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM(1).torrent
2013-07-27 09:27 - 2013-07-27 09:27 - 00005239 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E31.Blame.it.on.the.Rain.HDTV.XviD-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-27 08:42 - 2013-07-27 08:42 - 00005090 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E33.Highland.Anxiety.HDTV.x264-MOMENTUM.torrent
2013-07-27 08:28 - 2013-07-27 08:28 - 00013299 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\The.Guild.S05E01-12.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS.torrent
2013-07-27 08:27 - 2013-07-27 08:27 - 00021405 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.guild.season.4.torrent
2013-07-27 08:27 - 2013-07-27 08:27 - 00014241 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.guild.season.5.complete.720p.torrent
2013-07-27 07:40 - 2013-07-27 07:40 - 00036634 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]brak.show.the.seasons.1.3.extras.complete(1).torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00016001 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e30.operation.hobo.proper.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00015885 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e32.san.francisco.here.we.come.hdtv.xvid.momentu.torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00015879 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e31.blame.it.on.the.rain.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:14 - 2013-07-27 06:14 - 00005417 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e33.highland.anxiety.hdtv.x264.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:13 - 2013-07-27 06:13 - 00015132 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e29.hook.line.and.sucker.hdtv.xvid.momentum.torrent
2013-07-27 06:12 - 2013-07-27 06:12 - 00015803 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e27.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:12 - 2013-07-27 06:12 - 00015193 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e26.brandis.first.time.hdtv.xvid.lmao.avi.torrent
2013-07-27 06:11 - 2013-07-27 06:11 - 00055669 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e25.720p.hdtv.x264.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:11 - 2013-07-27 06:11 - 00015964 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e23.smoke.em.if.you.find.em.hdtv.xvid.lmao(1).torrent
2013-07-27 06:11 - 2013-07-27 06:11 - 00015868 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e24.the.drone.wars.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:10 - 2013-07-27 06:10 - 00015964 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e23.smoke.em.if.you.find.em.hdtv.xvid.lmao.torrent
2013-07-27 06:09 - 2013-07-27 06:09 - 00015982 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e22.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-27 06:09 - 2013-07-27 06:09 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E21.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-27 05:40 - 2013-07-27 05:40 - 00026275 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.dudesons.all.seasons.torrent
2013-07-27 05:37 - 2013-07-27 05:37 - 00188118 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]whose.line.is.it.anyway.torrent
2013-07-27 05:35 - 2013-07-27 05:35 - 00221772 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.drew.carey.show.torrent
2013-07-27 05:34 - 2013-07-27 05:34 - 00036634 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]brak.show.the.seasons.1.3.extras.complete.torrent
2013-07-26 19:38 - 2013-07-26 19:38 - 00013808 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.the.complete.season.5.hdtv.extra(1).torrent
2013-07-26 19:37 - 2013-07-26 19:37 - 00024054 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.s05.season.5.complete.720p.hdtv.reenc.maximersk.torrent
2013-07-26 16:08 - 2013-07-26 16:08 - 00146035 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]shaman.king.torrent
2013-07-24 17:55 - 2013-07-24 17:55 - 00025230 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]ntsf.sd.suv.season.1.torrent
2013-07-24 17:48 - 2013-07-24 17:48 - 00020169 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.the.complete.season.6.hdtv.torrent
2013-07-24 17:48 - 2013-07-24 17:48 - 00013808 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.big.bang.theory.the.complete.season.5.hdtv.extra.torrent
2013-07-24 17:15 - 2013-07-24 17:15 - 00020786 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Andy Dick Show, The (2001 MTV Complete Series).torrent
2013-07-24 17:02 - 2013-07-24 17:02 - 00178443 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]super.mario.bros.super.show.collection.torrent
2013-07-24 16:52 - 2013-07-24 16:52 - 00024841 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Specials.torrent
2013-07-24 16:51 - 2013-07-24 16:51 - 00023550 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Artie's Workout.mov.torrent
2013-07-24 16:50 - 2013-07-24 16:50 - 00023405 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\pete and pete extras.torrent
2013-07-24 16:49 - 2013-07-24 16:49 - 00034334 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Pete and Pete Shorts.torrent
2013-07-24 16:49 - 2013-07-24 16:49 - 00034334 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Pete and Pete Shorts(1).torrent
2013-07-24 16:40 - 2013-07-24 16:40 - 00591681 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\That.70s.Show.S01-S08.DVDRip.XviD-TD.torrent
2013-07-24 16:39 - 2013-07-24 16:39 - 00397319 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]that.70s.show.complete.reseed.torrent
2013-07-24 16:39 - 2013-07-24 16:39 - 00198371 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]that.70s.show.all.seasons.1.8.bloopers.torrent
2013-07-24 16:39 - 2013-07-24 16:39 - 00107799 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]that.70s.show.all.episodes.hdtv.seedbox.pimp4003.torrent
2013-07-23 16:02 - 2013-05-12 06:31 - 01024024 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TVersityMediaServer.log.2
2013-07-21 15:52 - 2013-07-21 15:52 - 00074931 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]teen.titans.complete(1).torrent
2013-07-21 15:52 - 2013-07-21 15:52 - 00069699 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]teen.titans.season.1.5.torrent
2013-07-21 15:51 - 2013-07-21 15:51 - 00074931 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]teen.titans.complete.torrent
2013-07-21 15:30 - 2013-07-21 15:30 - 00017408 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\CARTOON PLANET.torrent
2013-07-21 15:24 - 2013-07-21 15:24 - 00064559 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]ahq.outlaw.star.01.26.dual.audio.torrent
2013-07-21 15:17 - 2013-07-21 15:17 - 00069998 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]talespin.disney.complete.cartoon.with.banned.episode.torrent
2013-07-21 14:30 - 2013-07-21 14:30 - 00027769 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]street.sharks.the.complete.series.torrent
2013-07-21 13:44 - 2013-07-21 13:44 - 00015586 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e20.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:43 - 2013-07-21 13:43 - 00014577 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e19.hdtv.xvid.crimson.avi.torrent
2013-07-21 13:40 - 2013-07-21 13:40 - 00006325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.Texas.S02E19.HDTV.x264-EVOLVE.torrent
2013-07-21 13:40 - 2013-07-21 13:40 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E18.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:40 - 2013-07-21 13:40 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E18.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON(1).torrent
2013-07-21 13:30 - 2013-07-21 13:30 - 00005130 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E17.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:30 - 2013-07-21 13:30 - 00005110 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E16.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:29 - 2013-07-21 13:29 - 00005090 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.S02E15.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.torrent
2013-07-21 13:29 - 2013-07-21 13:29 - 00004197 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.Texas.S02E15.480p.HDTV.x264-mSD.torrent
2013-07-21 13:28 - 2013-07-21 13:28 - 00053564 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\Storage.Wars.Texas.S01.DVDRip.XviD-NODLABS.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015645 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e17.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015565 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e18.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:26 - 00015565 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e16.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:26 - 2013-07-21 13:25 - 00015445 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02e15.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 13:25 - 2013-07-21 13:25 - 00020440 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.texas.s02e15.hdtv.x264.evolve.torrent
2013-07-21 13:24 - 2013-07-21 13:24 - 00015076 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02.special.unlocked.buy.low.hdtv.xvid.crimson(1).torrent
2013-07-21 13:22 - 2013-07-21 13:22 - 00030005 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]storage.wars.s02.special.unlocked.buy.low.hdtv.xvid.crimson.torrent
2013-07-21 12:43 - 2013-07-21 12:43 - 00023075 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\SGC2CGTUPDATE(1).torrent
2013-07-21 12:30 - 2013-07-21 12:30 - 00015671 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\SGC2CGT.torrent
2013-07-21 12:29 - 2013-07-21 12:29 - 00023075 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\SGC2CGTUPDATE.torrent
2013-07-21 08:09 - 2013-07-21 08:08 - 00292216 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\072113-62275-01.dmp
2013-07-21 08:08 - 2013-07-21 08:08 - 1398527473 _____ C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
2013-07-21 08:08 - 2012-12-04 17:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks
2013-07-21 04:28 - 2013-07-21 04:28 - 00052804 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]the.heat.2013.ts.x264.thc.torrent
2013-07-20 18:14 - 2012-12-07 19:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NexonUS
2013-07-20 18:12 - 2013-05-06 05:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TubeDigger
2013-07-20 18:02 - 2013-07-20 17:10 - 00000687 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Documents\Uninstall STAR WARS The Old Republic.log
2013-07-20 17:07 - 2013-07-20 17:06 - 19184792 _____ (Trion Worlds Inc.) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\RIFT-Install-0-pg2n4v.exe
2013-07-20 13:56 - 2013-07-20 13:56 - 00057556 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]let.s.go.to.prison.2006.dvdrip.eng.xvid.btsfilms(1).torrent
2013-07-20 13:54 - 2013-07-20 13:54 - 00057556 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]let.s.go.to.prison.2006.dvdrip.eng.xvid.btsfilms.torrent
2013-07-17 16:02 - 2013-07-17 16:02 - 00063166 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\NookSee.apk
2013-07-17 15:59 - 2013-07-17 15:58 - 08548777 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\clicktoconvertx64.exe
2013-07-17 15:58 - 2013-07-17 15:58 - 06862959 _____ (BatchConverter) C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\abc.exe
2013-07-16 18:51 - 2013-07-16 18:51 - 00024208 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]full.metal.alchemist.manga.chapter.1.103.torrent
2013-07-16 18:51 - 2013-07-16 18:51 - 00020325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]trigun.trigun.maximum.manga.complete(1).torrent
2013-07-16 18:48 - 2013-07-16 18:48 - 00090573 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]biggest.manga.collection.2013.ch.torrent
2013-07-16 18:47 - 2013-07-16 18:47 - 00074888 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]biggest.manga.collection.2013.ak.torrent
2013-07-16 17:51 - 2013-07-16 17:51 - 00020325 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]trigun.trigun.maximum.manga.complete.torrent
2013-07-16 17:19 - 2013-07-16 17:19 - 00020281 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]berserk.vols.01.37.es.mangaparakindle.torrent
2013-07-16 17:19 - 2013-07-16 17:19 - 00015540 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]high.school.of.the.dead.manga.chapter.1.23.extras.torrent
2013-07-16 17:18 - 2013-07-16 17:18 - 00060270 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]shaman.king.complete.series.manga.torrent
2013-07-16 17:10 - 2013-07-16 17:10 - 00953849 _____ C:\Users\Travis\Downloads\[kickass.to]one.piece.manga.1.704.latest.torrent

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\Travis\jagex_cl_runescape_LIVE.dat
C:\Users\Travis\jagex_cl_runescape_LIVE_BETA.dat
C:\Users\Travis\random.dat

==================== Known DLLs (Whitelisted) ================

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

==================== EXE ASSOCIATION =====================

HKLM\...\.exe: exefile => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\DefaultIcon: %1 => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\open\command: "%1" %* => OK

==================== Restore Points =========================

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 10%
Total physical RAM: 8191.18 MB
Available physical RAM: 7333.72 MB
Total Pagefile: 8189.38 MB
Available Pagefile: 7331.66 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.85 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:931.51 GB) (Free:85.33 GB) NTFS (Disk=0 Partition=1) ==>[Drive with boot components (obtained from BCD)]
Drive d: (GSP1RMCHPXFREO_EN_DVD) (CDROM) (Total:3.09 GB) (Free:0 GB) UDF
Drive e: (STORE N GO) (Removable) (Total:3.73 GB) (Free:3.72 GB) FAT32 (Disk=1 Partition=1)
Drive x: (Boot) (Fixed) (Total:0.03 GB) (Free:0.03 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 932 GB) (Disk ID: 6050E898)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=932 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

========================================================
Disk: 1 (Size: 4 GB) (Disk ID: 00000000)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=4 GB) - (Type=0B)

LastRegBack: 2013-08-03 05:42

==================== End Of Log ============================


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

Boot to System Recovery Options and run FRST.

Type the following in the edit box after "Search:".

*COMCTL32.dll*

Click *Search* button and post the log (Search.txt) it makes to your reply.


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

I should make note that while scanning, I got about 10 popup errors, many of them to the tune of "The file or directoy C:\so-and-so is corrupt and unreadable. Please run the Chkdsk Utility." Regardless, here's the log. Thanks again for the help!

Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 14-08-2013 01
Ran by SYSTEM at 2013-08-16 20:03:48
Running from E:\
Boot Mode: Recovery

================== Search: "COMCTL32.dll" ===================

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.20787_none_2b43b51e45274037\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:43] - 1680896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 70EF5DFEF7069164EACF7140C2CC6344

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 21:21] - 1680896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 4B8DD8541C0E26602005DD0137333615

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc\comctl32.dll
[2009-07-13 15:40] - [2009-07-13 17:03] - 1680896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 0FA436A553408CBEBA070E3182658DE3

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.20787_none_ede2ad2969983532\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:52] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BF5D71B4A40687A90C8B47F776758A6F

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.16661_none_ebfb56996c72aefc\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 21:33] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) D3EAD1CF16BA729A7F7C9A5D94AA7C05

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.16385_none_ebf82fc36c758ad5\comctl32.dll
[2009-07-13 15:39] - [2009-07-13 17:15] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) B62AA1BB1F63839051441D2C6DD7B775

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20787_none_39fe18355266e2d8\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:52] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BF5D71B4A40687A90C8B47F776758A6F

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16661_none_39841986393e7322\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 21:33] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) D3EAD1CF16BA729A7F7C9A5D94AA7C05

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_39727524394b18eb\comctl32.dll
[2009-07-13 15:39] - [2009-07-13 17:15] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) B62AA1BB1F63839051441D2C6DD7B775

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.20787_none_e3967e4730ab1731\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-23 16:46] - 2030080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 882C1C473BE598DF08730DA11C5B2B27

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_fa62ad231704eab7\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:12] - 2030080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 113921FC4A80A3DDF646852998B836D0

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_fa645303170382f6\comctl32.dll
[2009-07-13 15:56] - [2009-07-13 17:24] - 2030080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C093E7835C1372D6D70A6675EDAA97B5

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.20787_none_a6357652551c0c2c\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-23 16:55] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) B0CB1D2D5FFA6335DD94B1B531756412

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.16661_none_a44e1fc257f685f6\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:31] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BC052EFAD10ACA1AD69545B629F50D99

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.16385_none_a44af8ec57f961cf\comctl32.dll
[2009-07-13 15:55] - [2009-07-13 17:40] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 7E8AB50AB7F2F81F30DCC8A98025B73A

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20787_none_961cb3b90ac4540e\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-23 16:55] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) B0CB1D2D5FFA6335DD94B1B531756412

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16661_none_95a2b509f19be458\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:31] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BC052EFAD10ACA1AD69545B629F50D99

C:\Windows.old\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_959110a7f1a88a21\comctl32.dll
[2009-07-13 15:55] - [2009-07-13 17:40] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 7E8AB50AB7F2F81F30DCC8A98025B73A

C:\Windows.old\Windows\SysWOW64\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 21:33] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) D3EAD1CF16BA729A7F7C9A5D94AA7C05

C:\Windows.old\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
[2011-11-06 19:30] - [2010-08-20 22:31] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BC052EFAD10ACA1AD69545B629F50D99

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
[2010-11-20 19:23] - [2010-11-20 19:23] - 1680896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 352B3DC62A0D259A82A052238425C872

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll
[2010-11-20 19:24] - [2010-11-20 19:24] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3ba388ec36399c85\comctl32.dll
[2010-11-20 19:23] - [2010-11-20 19:23] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comctl32.dll
[2010-11-20 19:23] - [2010-11-20 19:23] - 0530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018

C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
[2010-11-20 19:24] - [2010-11-20 19:24] - 0633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 14DFDEAF4E589ED3F1FF187A86B9408C

====== End Of Search ======


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

Okay, let's try this first:

Open the command prompt again like you were going to run FRST, but this time type *chkdsk C: /x* and press enter. If it asks you to do the check on the next boot, type *Y*, press enter, and reboot your computer to let it scan. See if you can boot up normally after this.


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

Ran it twice, got the same error twice. Log posted below.

X:\Sources>chkdsk C: /x
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume dismounted. All opened handles to this volume are now invalid.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
7 percent complete. (436006 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 436006 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443948 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443952 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443953 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443953 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443955 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443955 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445912 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445912 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445913 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445913 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445914 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445914 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445915 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445915 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446396 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446396 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446397 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446397 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446398 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446398 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446399 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446399 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446400 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446400 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446401 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446401 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446402 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446402 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446403 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446403 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446416 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446416 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446418 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446418 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446419 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446419 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446429 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446429 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447396 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447396 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447397 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447397 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447398 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447398 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447399 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447399 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447400 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447400 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447401 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447401 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447402 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447402 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447896 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447900 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447901 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447901 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447903 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447903 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447904 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447904 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447905 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447905 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447906 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447906 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447907 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447907 is unreadable.
621056 file records processed.
File verification completed.
3948 large file records processed.
34 bad file records processed.
2 EA records processed.
102 reparse records processed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
32 percent complete. (608561 of 824824 index entries processed)
Inserting an index entry into index $O of file 25.
35 percent complete. (705840 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry Ph
sXCooking.dll in index $I30 of file 436004.
Deleting index entry Ph
sXCooking.dll in index $I30 of file 436007.
35 percent complete. (706915 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry 690D4dd1 in index $I30 of file 443954.
35 percent complete. (707567 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry iernonce.dll.mui in index $I30 of file 446086.
Deleting index entry IERNON~1.MUI in index $I30 of file 446086.
35 percent complete. (707741 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry 21 War Gamer.mp3 in index $I30 of file 446323.
Deleting index entry 21WARG~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 446323.
Deleting index entry 23 The E Word.mp3 in index $I30 of file 446323.
Deleting index entry 23THEE~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 446323.
Deleting index entry 27 Banter #3.mp3 in index $I30 of file 446323.
Deleting index entry 27BANT~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 446323.
35 percent complete. (707835 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry 08 Monica Lewinsky and the Three Bears.mp3 in index $I30 of
file 447375.
Deleting index entry 08MONI~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 447375.
Deleting index entry 09 Fake Tits Real Beer.mp3 in index $I30 of file 447375.
Deleting index entry 09FAKE~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 447375.
Deleting index entry ZuneArt_{79B18C7B-D2EB-44EC-A7F0-F342EEFAD4F0}.jpg in index
$I30 of file 447375.
Deleting index entry ZUNEAR~2.JPG in index $I30 of file 447375.
35 percent complete. (707885 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry Folder.jpg in index $I30 of file 447902.
35 percent complete. (707897 of 824824 index entries processed)
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 448086.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 448086.
Sorting index $I30 in file 448086.
35 percent complete. (708099 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry 02 Joking And Lying, Jack In The Box, Extreme Bowling.mp3 i
n index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 02JOKI~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 03 Truth Or Dare, Dogs, Tube Steak Sex Guys.mp3 in index $I
30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 03TRUT~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 04 Leaning In Chelsea, Born Gay, Gay Brother, Sneezing.mp3
in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 04LEAN~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 05 Movie, Deep Fried Stuffed Cheeseburger, What Kind Of Ani
mal , Red Tide, Abortion.mp3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 05MOVI~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 06 The Right Stuff.mp3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 06THER~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 07 Girlfriend, American Airlines, Scientists.mp3 in index $
I30 of file 450082.
Deleting index entry 07GIRL~1.MP3 in index $I30 of file 450082.
35 percent complete. (708285 of 824824 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry 2b86f69160b7cf7a32d89cd36d44a412806cbd61 in index $I30 of f
ile 452525.
Deleting index entry 2B86F6~1 in index $I30 of file 452525.
824824 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
39 percent complete. (1 of 51 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file PhysXCooking.dll (436005) into directory file 436004.
Recovering orphaned file PhysXCooking.dll (436008) into directory file 436007.
39 percent complete. (7 of 51 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file IEAKUI~1.MUI (445919) into directory file 439410.
Recovering orphaned file ieakui.dll.mui (445919) into directory file 439410.
39 percent complete. (17 of 51 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file amd64_microsoft-windows-r..s-regkeys-component_31bf3856
ad364e35_6.1.7601.1C779_none_8d7855c91e9ad779.manifest (446430) into directory f
ile 329664.
39 percent complete. (24 of 51 unindexed files scanned)
An unspecified error occurred (6672732e637878 41a).
Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.

X:\Sources>


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

Okay, it looks like there is quite a bit of corruption. Did the power go out or something like that right before this started happening?

Let's try running *chkdsk C: /f* and see if it can complete that.


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope, no power outage. Knew something was wrong with my pc because of some strange popups I was getting in Firefox. Probably made a bad decision, but ran a Malwarebytes scan as well as an Avast scan at the same time. Both found some stuff, not a whole lot, so didn't think much of it. Malewarebytes asked me to reboot to properly remove threats and this is where I ended up.

I truly appreciate the help. Will try that and report back.


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

I -think- this chkdsk actually completed. Step 3 of 3 seemed to jump from 45% to complete. Here's the log, although cmd prompt wouldnt let me copy the first part.

7 percent complete. (439015 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 439015 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443948 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443952 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443953 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443953 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443954 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443954 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (443955 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 443955 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445912 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445912 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445913 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445913 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445914 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445914 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (445915 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 445915 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446396 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446396 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446397 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446397 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446398 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446398 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446399 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446399 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446400 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446400 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446401 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446401 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446402 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446402 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446403 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446403 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446416 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446416 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446417 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446417 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446418 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446418 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446419 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446419 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446428 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446428 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446429 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446429 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (446431 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 446431 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447396 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447396 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447397 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447397 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447398 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447398 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447399 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447399 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447400 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447400 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447401 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447401 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447402 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447402 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447896 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447900 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447901 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447901 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447903 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447903 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447904 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447904 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447905 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447905 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447906 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447906 is unreadable.
7 percent complete. (447907 of 621056 file records processed)
File record segment 447907 is unreadable.
621056 file records processed.
File verification completed.
3948 large file records processed.
43 bad file records processed.
2 EA records processed.
102 reparse records processed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
35 percent complete. (693889 of 824820 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry amd64_microsoft-windows-os-kernel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601
.21955_none_cab5ca26e3ffbd03.manifest in index $I30 of file 329664.
35 percent complete. (705840 of 824820 index entries processed)
Deleting index entry Ph
sXCooking.dll in index $I30 of file 436007.
824820 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
39 percent complete. (2 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file PhysXCooking.dll (436008) into directory file 436007.
39 percent complete. (4 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file amd64_microsoft-windows-os-kernel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.
7601.21955_none_cab?ca26e3ffbd03.manifest (439012) into directory file 329664.
39 percent complete. (30 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file ZUNEAR~2.JPG (447403) into directory file 447375.
Recovering orphaned file ZuneArt_{79B18C7B-D2EB-44EC-A7F0-F342EEFAD4F0}.jpg (447
403) into directory file 447375.
39 percent complete. (36 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 02ROMA~1.MP3 (447908) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 02 Romantic Rights.mp3 (447908) into directory file 447
906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 02ROMA~1.MP3 (447908) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 02 Romantic Rights.mp3 (447908) into directory file 447
906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (37 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 03GOIN~1.MP3 (447909) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 03 Going Steady.mp3 (447909) into directory file 447906
.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 03GOIN~1.MP3 (447909) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 03 Going Steady.mp3 (447909) into directory file 447906
.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (38 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 04GOHO~1.MP3 (447910) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 04 Go Home, Get Down.mp3 (447910) into directory file 4
47906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 04GOHO~1.MP3 (447910) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 04 Go Home, Get Down.mp3 (447910) into directory file 4
47906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (39 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 05BLOO~1.MP3 (447911) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 05 Blood on Our Hands.mp3 (447911) into directory file
447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 05BLOO~1.MP3 (447911) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 05 Blood on Our Hands.mp3 (447911) into directory file
447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (40 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 06BLAC~1.MP3 (447915) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 06 Black History Month.mp3 (447915) into directory file
447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 06BLAC~1.MP3 (447915) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 06 Black History Month.mp3 (447915) into directory file
447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (41 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 07LITT~1.MP3 (447916) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 07 Little Girl.mp3 (447916) into directory file 447906.

Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 07LITT~1.MP3 (447916) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 07 Little Girl.mp3 (447916) into directory file 447906.

Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (42 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 08COLD~1.MP3 (447917) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 08 Cold War.mp3 (447917) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 08COLD~1.MP3 (447917) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 08 Cold War.mp3 (447917) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (43 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 09YOU'~1.MP3 (447918) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 09 You're a Woman, I'm a Machine.mp3 (447918) into dire
ctory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 09YOU'~1.MP3 (447918) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 09 You're a Woman, I'm a Machine.mp3 (447918) into dire
ctory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (44 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 10PULL~1.MP3 (447919) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 10 Pull Out.mp3 (447919) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 10PULL~1.MP3 (447919) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 10 Pull Out.mp3 (447919) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (45 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 11SEXY~1.MP3 (447920) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 11 Sexy Results.mp3 (447920) into directory file 447906
.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 11SEXY~1.MP3 (447920) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 11 Sexy Results.mp3 (447920) into directory file 447906
.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (46 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file Folder.jpg (447921) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file Folder.jpg (447921) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (47 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file ZUNEAL~1.JPG (447922) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ZuneAlbumArt.jpg (447922) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ZUNEAL~1.JPG (447922) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ZuneAlbumArt.jpg (447922) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
39 percent complete. (48 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
Recovering orphaned file 05MOVI~1.MP3 (450087) into directory file 450082.
Recovering orphaned file ALBUMA~1.JPG (478292) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file AlbumArtSmall.jpg (478292) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ALBUMA~1.JPG (478292) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file AlbumArtSmall.jpg (478292) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ALBUMA~2.JPG (478293) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file AlbumArt_{7A610A80-124C-415E-8BDB-5165268C7FFA}_Large.j
pg (478293) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ALBUMA~2.JPG (478293) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file AlbumArt_{7A610A80-124C-415E-8BDB-5165268C7FFA}_Large.j
pg (478293) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ALBUMA~3.JPG (478294) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file AlbumArt_{7A610A80-124C-415E-8BDB-5165268C7FFA}_Small.j
pg (478294) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file ALBUMA~3.JPG (478294) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file AlbumArt_{7A610A80-124C-415E-8BDB-5165268C7FFA}_Small.j
pg (478294) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file desktop.ini (478295) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file desktop.ini (478295) into directory file 447906.
Insufficient disk space to recover lost data.
Recovering orphaned file 690D4d01 (613262) into directory file 443954.
60 unindexed files scanned.
39 percent complete. (61 of 60 unindexed files scanned)
CHKDSK is recovering remaining unindexed files.
4 unindexed files recovered.
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
621056 file SDs/SIDs processed.
Security descriptor verification completed.
Inserting data attribute into file 437023.
47 percent complete. (1 of 101895 data files processed)
Inserting data attribute into file 438014.
Inserting data attribute into file 445898.
Inserting data attribute into file 447897.
Inserting data attribute into file 447898.
Inserting data attribute into file 447899.
Inserting data attribute into file 448081.
Inserting data attribute into file 448085.
Inserting data attribute into file 448093.
Inserting data attribute into file 448095.
Inserting data attribute into file 450083.
Inserting data attribute into file 450090.
101895 data files processed.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
107728 USN bytes processed.
Usn Journal verification completed.
Adding 12 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) DATA attribute.
Correcting errors in the master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

976759807 KB total disk space.
886027816 KB in 506669 files.
310224 KB in 101886 indexes.
184 KB in bad sectors.
718791 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
89702792 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
244189951 total allocation units on disk.
22425698 allocation units available on disk.
Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

It's looks like your hard drive may be beginning to go. Did you try to boot the computer?

Can you tell me the make/model # of your computer?


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried booting, and am still getting the COMCTL32 error. Just seems coincidental that the hard drive is failing the same time as I was infected with the malicious software. However, stranger things have happened.

The computer was actually built by a friend of mine.


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

> The computer was actually built by a friend of mine.


Can you tell me the manufacturer of the HD and we can run a HD test.

Do you have your data backed up?


----------



## ViridianScourge (Aug 12, 2013)

The manufacturer is Western Digital. And unfortunately the data is not backed up. I'm sure it's pretty undesirable to move possible virus-ridden files to a new hard drive, but I could always dock the internal and transfer all the items I do need to another computer.

I read it is a pretty bad idea to download and replace .DLLs, but what are the outcomes of grabbing a backup of the known "problem child" (COMCTL32) from a legit website, throwing it in the appropriate folder, and seeing if I can at least get logged in? It seems to be that one single file that is preventing loginui.exe from loading.


----------



## Buddierdl (Jan 1, 1970)

You will still need to replace the HD, however we can give it a shot. It looked to me like you already had comctl32.dll in the right places, but I will double-check with my machine. It may just be the corrupted HD. In the meantime, it would be helpful to look at the MBAM and AVAST scan logs to see what they did. If you could dock the HD and get these two logs it would be helpful:

C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Logs\mbam-log-yyyy-mm-dd
C:\Program Data\Avast Software\Avast\Report

I wouldn't download a dll from the internet. Let's see what we can do first. Also, if you would like, I can provide you with some instructions for backing up your data using puppy linux.


----------

